# LIMITED EDITION VCA pieces!



## pazt

Please share some of your LIMITED EDITION Van Cleef pieces, special orders including those special holiday pendants! 

I'd love to see hard to find limited edition pieces that are already discontinued and here's hoping VCA will bring them back!


----------



## pazt

A few LE pendants : 

1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG


----------



## Oleandered

Pazt, these are so gorgeous! [emoji179]
Have nothing to share (yet!), but it's a wonderful topic to admire something unique


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> A few LE pendants :
> 
> 1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
> 2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
> 3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG



These are stunning!

And you are quite the trouble maker...starting all these fabulous threads!


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

pazt said:


> A few LE pendants :
> 
> 1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
> 2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
> 3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG



I have 2014 & 2015 holiday pendants.  2014 is a special one for me, my first VCA and got hooked since.


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> A few LE pendants :
> 
> 
> 
> 1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
> 
> 2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
> 
> 3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG




Beautiful Paz!


----------



## Tulip2

pazt said:


> A few LE pendants :
> 
> 1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
> 2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
> 3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG



Oh wow, all 3 are out of this world gorgeous.  What I would give to have the pink in RG.  Maybe one day someone will tire of it and I can buy it.  One can dream, right?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, all 3 are out of this world gorgeous.  What I would give to have the pink in RG.  Maybe one day someone will tire of it and I can buy it.  One can dream, right?



Have you tried calling around??
Try Neimans and the local VCA.
I believe I read somewhere here that there were three boutiques that still had this piece.


----------



## pazt

Oleandered said:


> Pazt, these are so gorgeous! [emoji179]
> Have nothing to share (yet!), but it's a wonderful topic to admire something unique



~ Thank you! September is just a few months away, then we will know what will be this year's Holiday pendant - you may just score one then! 



purseinsanity said:


> These are stunning!
> 
> And you are quite the trouble maker...starting all these fabulous threads!



~ Purse, I am hooked and there's no looking back (Im taking a sabbatical from Hermes)! Thanks!



PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful Paz!



~ Thanks Penny! I got lucky finding those old LE 2012 pendants recently at a NM VCA! 



Tulip2 said:


> Oh wow, all 3 are out of this world gorgeous.  What I would give to have the pink in RG.  Maybe one day someone will tire of it and I can buy it.  One can dream, right?



~ Tulip, try doing a special order! I placed a special order pink sevre in RG bracelet to match my pendant and got approved!


----------



## madisonmamaw

gorgeous eye candy
do you wear them together? or separately


----------



## pazt

madisonmamaw said:


> gorgeous eye candy
> do you wear them together? or separately



separately - but you can layer the pendants with a 10-motif or 20-motif! 

thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

pazt said:


> ~ Tulip, try doing a special order! I placed a special order pink sevre in RG bracelet to match my pendant and got approved!




How fantastic! We are also eager to see your SO when it arrives!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Have you tried calling around??
> Try Neimans and the local VCA.
> I believe I read somewhere here that there were three boutiques that still had this piece.




Very true! I found the LE letterwood pendant and 2014 MOP holiday pendant in a NM VCA boutique a few weeks ago while travelling!


----------



## pazt

hopingoneday said:


> How fantastic! We are also eager to see your SO when it arrives!



i will def share it once it arrives! thanks!


----------



## dialv

pazt said:


> ~ Thank you! September is just a few months away, then we will know what will be this year's Holiday pendant - you may just score one then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Purse, I am hooked and there's no looking back (Im taking a sabbatical from Hermes)! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Thanks Penny! I got lucky finding those old LE 2012 pendants recently at a NM VCA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Tulip, try doing a special order! I placed a special order pink sevre in RG bracelet to match my pendant and got approved!




Did you request the same shade of pink as the LE 2015 sevres?


----------



## pazt

dialv said:


> Did you request the same shade of pink as the LE 2015 sevres?



Yes, the light pink. The store sent a picture of my pendant to make sure that was the pink I was referring to.


----------



## lisawhit

pazt said:


> ~ Thank you! September is just a few months away, then we will know what will be this year's Holiday pendant - you may just score one then!
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Purse, I am hooked and there's no looking back (Im taking a sabbatical from Hermes)! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Thanks Penny! I got lucky finding those old LE 2012 pendants recently at a NM VCA!
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Tulip, try doing a special order! I placed a special order pink sevre in RG bracelet to match my pendant and got approved!


Can't wait to see it!  I wonder if they will come out with a serves line?????  Every time I wear the pink holiday pendant, I get so many compliments.  I absolulely love it.


----------



## dialv

pazt said:


> Yes, the light pink. The store sent a picture of my pendant to make sure that was the pink I was referring to.




That will be incredible!!


----------



## pazt

lisawhit said:


> Can't wait to see it!  I wonder if they will come out with a serves line?????  Every time I wear the pink holiday pendant, I get so many compliments.  I absolulely love it.


 Oh I hope so!!! I absolutely love mine!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Pink limited edition holiday pendant in action.  Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;


----------



## sleepykitten

Great thread! Thanks for sharing.

I also remember there was one year LE pendant was made with malachite, gorgeous too!


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Pink limited edition holiday pendant in action.  Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;



So so pretty!!!


----------



## bags to die for

Christmas 2010 lapis pendant


----------



## Diamondbirdie

birkin10600 said:


> Pink limited edition holiday pendant in action.  Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;



Ooh, that is so pretty! I wonder what they'll do this year?


----------



## 00sara00

bags to die for said:


> christmas 2010 lapis pendant




b e a u t i f u l


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Christmas 2010 lapis pendant




The perfect piece!! I[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]
Hope it will turn up again some day,,,


----------



## pazt

bags to die for said:


> Christmas 2010 lapis pendant




This is so special!!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bags to die for said:


> Christmas 2010 lapis pendant



I want this!!!


----------



## dialv

bags to die for said:


> Christmas 2010 lapis pendant




Love this one. [emoji177]


----------



## halliehallie

Diamondbirdie said:


> Ooh, that is so pretty! I wonder what they'll do this year?




Word on the street is that it'll be onyx in pink gold.


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> So so pretty!!!











Diamondbirdie said:


> Ooh, that is so pretty! I wonder what they'll do this year?



Thank you lovelies! &#127801; &#127800; &#127799;


----------



## halliehallie

Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!


----------



## Notorious Pink

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!



OMG OMG OMG!!!! halliehallie that sounds beyond amazing!!!! Seriously a dream collection unto itself! I am so excited for you! Can you please add the prices quoted for each?


----------



## halliehallie

BBC said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! halliehallie that sounds beyond amazing!!!! Seriously a dream collection unto itself! I am so excited for you! Can you please add the prices quoted for each?



Thanks, BBC! I will put up the quotes soon!!


----------



## dialv

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!



You are so lucky. Raspberry pink is my fav stone, I have requested it 4 times but they always say no I can't wait to see your's, it is going to be amazing.  All the pieces!!! Wow[emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!


Amazing!!!! Congrats


----------



## kimber418

These SO pieces sound amazing.  I am so excited for you!   The Raspberry/diamond 20 motif is going to be AMAZING!   I would definitely buy this someday. 
Is the SO bracelet all raspberry motifs or raspberry/diamond also?   I cannot wait to see these pieces!  Did they say how long it will take?
CONGRATS!


----------



## Oleandered

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!



Isn't that awesome!![emoji7] Huge congrats, can't wait to see those beauties!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sounds beautiful!


----------



## halliehallie

dialv said:


> You are so lucky. Raspberry pink is my fav stone, I have requested it 4 times but they always say no I can't wait to see your's, it is going to be amazing.  All the pieces!!! Wow[emoji7]




I know!! I LOVE bright pink as well! It really is a dream. Don't stop trying to request for the SO! 



PennyD2911 said:


> Amazing!!!! Congrats



Thank you!! Very exciting! 



kimber418 said:


> These SO pieces sound amazing.  I am so excited for you!   The Raspberry/diamond 20 motif is going to be AMAZING!   I would definitely buy this someday.
> Is the SO bracelet all raspberry motifs or raspberry/diamond also?   I cannot wait to see these pieces!  Did they say how long it will take?
> CONGRATS!



Thank you!! Wouldn't it be amazing if these became available to the public soon? The bracelet and the earrings also have diamond paves. I think they said around Nov. Quite a while..  



Oleandered said:


> Isn't that awesome!![emoji7] Huge congrats, can't wait to see those beauties!



Thank you!! Will def take lots of pictures and post!! 



chaneljewel said:


> Sounds beautiful!



Thank you!! [emoji177][emoji179][emoji176]


----------



## pazt

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!



Wow congratulations!!! It'll be super stunning!!!


----------



## birkin10600

halliehallie said:


> Super stoked. Just special ordered a raspberry pink (bright pink) 20 piece necklace with alternating pave diamonds in rose gold, bracelet, 3 motif earrings, and a single magic motif earrings. It'll take a few months, but they started working on it already!



Wow! Can't wait for your reveal! Congratulations!


----------



## halliehallie

pazt said:


> Wow congratulations!!! It'll be super stunning!!!





birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Can't wait for your reveal! Congratulations!



Thanks, guys! This will be the first place that I will do a reveal!! Gotta wait a while though....


----------



## birkin10600

Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364



You're so lucky to find those!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> You're so lucky to find those!! Gorgeous!!


Thank you hun! [emoji4] I hope you will find one too in the near future.


----------



## kate2828

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364



So beautiful!


----------



## letsgo

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364



Soo beautiful!!! Do you mind sharing where you found it??


----------



## birkin10600

Thank you beautiful ladies. I got it from an avid VCA collector in London.


----------



## Zais5

Does anybody have a foto of limited edition bracelet Dubai Mall? Pls share)


----------



## chaneljewel

pazt said:


> You're so lucky to find those!! Gorgeous!!



Oh, my!  Love!  Wish I could find one!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364



Gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## birkin10600

chaneljewel said:


> Oh, my!  Love!  Wish I could find one!!  It's beautiful!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous - congratulations!


Thank you lovely ladies. [emoji170]


----------



## Mali_

From Instagram (for Dubai only):


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):


This is so absolutely gorgeous 

Whose instagram a/c is this?


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> This is so absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Whose instagram a/c is this?


Oh, sorry but unsure about the exact one but I look through all the ones labeled "Saudi" (I travel to the Emirates a lot) so I know it's one of them...there's one Vancleefsaudifanclub...so if you search "Saudi" on IG, I'm sure you will find it and a lot of other eye candy.


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> Oh, sorry but unsure about the exact one but I look through all the ones labeled "Saudi" (I travel to the Emirates a lot) so I know it's one of them...there's one Vancleefsaudifanclub...so if you search "Saudi" on IG, I'm sure you will find it and a lot of other eye candy.



Thank you 

I am assuming the stone is pink porcelain.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am assuming the stone is pink porcelain.


They called it "mauve"; not sure of the significance with Dubai (State flower?)

Actually - I just searched and found it again: Saudi _trends

I think it is pink--there's a video there.


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> They called it "mauve"; not sure of the significance with Dubai (State flower?)


Gosh!!! I really wished I had the lifestyle for these beauties


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> Gosh!!! I really wished I had the lifestyle for these beauties


Me too...
If they continue decreasing prices, maybe...


----------



## klynneann

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364


Oh.  wow.


----------



## Paola1976

klynneann said:


> Oh.  wow.


Do u know where I can purchase one of these lapis Vca necklaces?


----------



## nicole0612

Paola1976 said:


> Do u know where I can purchase one of these lapis Vca necklaces?



Hello, I'm new the to VCA forum and to VCA so forgive me if I misunderstood your question. The lapis and diamond single pendant is the holiday edition from 2010 so it is no longer available. VCA is not currently making lapis necklaces due to the difficulty of getting supply from Afghan sources. There are several reputable sites that sell preowned VCA, but as a knowledgeable friend here shared with me, you can't always be confident that the item is in good, unaltered condition. In my opinion, if you buy preowned, it would be best to go through a reputable company that specializes in jewelry. So far I have found Betteridge, Truefacet and Oakgem. I think this pendant is fairly hard to find on the resale market though also.


----------



## Paola1976

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I'm new the to VCA forum and to VCA so forgive me if I misunderstood your question. The lapis and diamond single pendant is the holiday edition from 2010 so it is no longer available. VCA is not currently making lapis necklaces due to the difficulty of getting supply from Afghan sources. There are several reputable sites that sell preowned VCA, but as a knowledgeable friend here shared with me, you can't always be confident that the item is in good, unaltered condition. In my opinion, if you buy preowned, it would be best to go through a reputable company that specializes in jewelry. So far I have found Betteridge, Truefacet and Oakgem. I think this pendant is fairly hard to find on the resale market though also.


Thank u!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a picture of my LE enamel, micro mosaic and diamond butterfly brooch.


----------



## kat99

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of my LE enamel, micro mosaic and diamond butterfly brooch.
> View attachment 3637727



Fabulous! It'll go so well with your existing jewelry and wardrobe as well.


----------



## HADASSA

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of my LE enamel, micro mosaic and diamond butterfly brooch.
> View attachment 3637727



Very special piece etoupebirkin [emoji173]️


----------



## miss argile

Paola1976 said:


> Do u know where I can purchase one of these lapis Vca necklaces?


Or if you are interested in dark blue color but different material, can go to Paris to get the Palace Vendome exclusive blue sevre pendant,  it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

HADASSA said:


> Very special piece etoupebirkin [emoji173]️





kat99 said:


> Fabulous! It'll go so well with your existing jewelry and wardrobe as well.


Thanks. I've had this pin for a few years. It looks fantastic when I pin it on a Valentino camo jacket with embroidered butterflies.


----------



## Paola1976

miss argile said:


> Or if you are interested in dark blue color but different material, can go to Paris to get the Palace Vendome exclusive blue sevre pendant,  it's gorgeous!!!


Thank u!


----------



## VanCleefholic

Antique 5 flowers Fleurette ring


----------



## luvprada

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of my LE enamel, micro mosaic and diamond butterfly brooch.
> View attachment 3637727



Wow this is incredible!


----------



## tabbi001

miss argile said:


> Or if you are interested in dark blue color but different material, can go to Paris to get the Palace Vendome exclusive blue sevre pendant,  it's gorgeous!!!


Hi! May I ask if the blue sevre pendant is still available and how much? Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

My Limited Edition Christmas Holiday Pendants. Pink porcelain, grey mother of pearl, lapis and carnelian! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited Edition Christmas Holiday Pendants. Pink porcelain, grey mother of pearl, lapis and carnelian! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3660037


Beauties, all


----------



## nicole0612

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited Edition Christmas Holiday Pendants. Pink porcelain, grey mother of pearl, lapis and carnelian! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3660037



Lovely collection of holiday pendants!


----------



## birkin10600

Mali_ said:


> Beauties, all [emoji813]





nicole0612 said:


> Lovely collection of holiday pendants!


Thank you lovelies! [emoji173]


----------



## purseinsanity

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):


OMG that is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin10600 said:


> My Limited Edition Christmas Holiday Pendants. Pink porcelain, grey mother of pearl, lapis and carnelian! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3660037


Gorgeous!  Are these vintage size?


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!  Are these vintage size?


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!  Are these vintage size?


Thank you hun! [emoji173]  Yes, vintage size!


----------



## Rrequien

Anyone got word of what this years holiday pendant be? I've missed out two years in a row. I am 6 months ready this time!! How on earth did HallieHallie know what it was last year so early??


----------



## yue0829

Rrequien said:


> Anyone got word of what this years holiday pendant be? I've missed out two years in a row. I am 6 months ready this time!! How on earth did HallieHallie know what it was last year so early??


I just bought 2016 holiday edition this Saturday in a Neiman Marcus Store. I went to the store to pick up my first VCA vintage necklace, and asked to try other vintage necklace, then the sale brought this limited edition out. It just took me one second to make a decision. The sales said it is the last one but who knows, you can go to the store to ask the sales make a inquiry to the company


----------



## kimber418

yue0829 said:


> I just bought 2016 holiday edition this Saturday in a Neiman Marcus Store. I went to the store to pick up my first VCA vintage necklace, and asked to try other vintage necklace, then the sale brought this limited edition out. It just took me one second to make a decision. The sales said it is the last one but who knows, you can go to the store to ask the sales make a inquiry to the company



Congrats on your first VCA!  Did you get it engraved on the back?   I am surprised Neiman Marcus still had some of the 2016 holiday pendant. 
Which NM was it?


----------



## yue0829

kimber418 said:


> Congrats on your first VCA!  Did you get it engraved on the back?   I am surprised Neiman Marcus still had some of the 2016 holiday pendant.
> Which NM was it?


Yes, I asked to engrave my last name. It is a store in tysons,VA.


----------



## kimber418

yue0829 said:


> Yes, I asked to engrave my last name. It is a store in tysons,VA.


Congrats!   So happy you found one!


----------



## Mali_

yue0829 said:


> Yes, I asked to engrave my last name. It is a store in tysons,VA.



I love that VCA...


----------



## Rrequien

yue0829 said:


> I just bought 2016 holiday edition this Saturday in a Neiman Marcus Store. I went to the store to pick up my first VCA vintage necklace, and asked to try other vintage necklace, then the sale brought this limited edition out. It just took me one second to make a decision. The sales said it is the last one but who knows, you can go to the store to ask the sales make a inquiry to the company



You are indeed very very lucky to have had the opportunity to purchase a limited piece so far along since it's release! 

I had the online SA search the whole of Europe a couple of months back and no luck  so now I'm considering purchasing the onyx vintage Alhambra ring but don't want to feel forced because of a potential price increase. Bit of dilemma. I'm torn between waiting for this years limited necklace with the price increase, malachite vintage Alhambra necklace or the onyx ring.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I can't believe that I am actually getting impatient....when will they let us know about the holiday piece and VA 50th anniversary? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rrequien said:


> You are indeed very very lucky to have had the opportunity to purchase a limited piece so far along since it's release!
> 
> I had the online SA search the whole of Europe a couple of months back and no luck  so now I'm considering purchasing the onyx vintage Alhambra ring but don't want to feel forced because of a potential price increase. Bit of dilemma. I'm torn between waiting for this years limited necklace with the price increase, malachite vintage Alhambra necklace or the onyx ring.


Limited edition. 
You can always add the other pieces later.


----------



## HeidiDavis

BBC said:


> I can't believe that I am actually getting impatient....when will they let us know about the holiday piece and VA 50th anniversary? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]




I am too! Sometimes when I'm lying in bed at night trying to fall asleep, I imagine different possible combinations for the holiday pendant this year.  Crazy, huh? I guess it is my version of 'counting sheep.' Lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> I am too! Sometimes when I'm lying in bed at night trying to fall asleep, I imagine different possible combinations for the holiday pendant this year.  Crazy, huh? I guess it is my version of 'counting sheep.' Lol.


Any guesses??


----------



## HeidiDavis

texasgirliegirl said:


> Any guesses??



Well, mine are in no way educated guesses.  Lol. I just let my mind wander and consider different possibilities.  Like....maybe another Sevres porcelain but in a purple hue and maybe in yg or wg this time.  Wouldn't either of those be pretty?  I try to look at what they have done in the past and extrapolate from there.  I'm ready for a change from the pg, so anything in wg or yg would make me happy.  I guess they could even do a solid gold Alhambra motif (pg, wg, or yg) with a tiny diamond in the center.  But truly I have no clue.  I just hope none of us is disappointed with what they choose.   New VCA Alhambra releases are so few and far between!


----------



## sailorstripes

I would vote for raspberry pink Sevres! Maybe even in white gold! I know it won't happen but I just love that shade of pink.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HeidiDavis said:


> Well, mine are in no way educated guesses.  Lol. I just let my mind wander and consider different possibilities.  Like....maybe another Sevres porcelain but in a purple hue and maybe in yg or wg this time.  Wouldn't either of those be pretty?  I try to look at what they have done in the past and extrapolate from there.  I'm ready for a change from the pg, so anything in wg or yg would make me happy.  I guess they could even do a solid gold Alhambra motif (pg, wg, or yg) with a tiny diamond in the center.  But truly I have no clue.  I just hope none of us is disappointed with what they choose.   New VCA Alhambra releases are so few and far between!


I really hope that they don't offer porcelain.  I purchased the pink one but that is IT for me as far as porcelain goes.
Now my dream holiday pendant would be turquoise with a diamond.  Dear goodness can you only imagine how incredible that would be?


----------



## HeidiDavis

Turquoise would be fantastic!  If only it were available!  I wish VCA could find a new source.  
What other stones might they introduce if they don't use porcelain?  I have been trying to think of others that would work with the diamond.  Thoughts?


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I really hope that they don't offer porcelain.  I purchased the pink one but that is IT for me as far as porcelain goes.
> Now my dream holiday pendant would be turquoise with a diamond.  Dear goodness can you only imagine how incredible that would be?



But OMG that lavender porcelain they did for that one boutique??? [emoji177] I would grab that and I don't even wear the pendants!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> But OMG that lavender porcelain they did for that one boutique??? [emoji177] I would grab that and I don't even wear the pendants!


Just watch me eat my words if/when they offer something wonderful for the 50th anniversary for Vintage alhambra...when it is PORCELAIN.


----------



## Coconuts40

texasgirliegirl said:


> Just watch me eat my words if/when they offer something wonderful for the 50th anniversary for Vintage alhambra...when it is PORCELAIN.



I keep hoping they hoarded all the turquoise remaining in the VCA vault, and saving it for some special 50th anniversary piece!  That would be my dream !!


----------



## aki_sato

Hi everyone, could I please check as to when would the Holiday (Christmas) pendant be available?
We are planning a trip in the end of November - Mid Dec to Europe and I was assessing whether it would be cheaper to buy from Europe or Sydney.
Our VCA has just been opened 3 months ago and when I queried with helpline, I had this lovely lady helping me but she is based in Hong Kong! She said they don't have a definite date yet which makes me think whether she misunderstood my questions.
I didn't want to press further as the line was a bit croaky too.

Thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

aki_sato said:


> Hi everyone, could I please check as to when would the Holiday (Christmas) pendant be available?
> We are planning a trip in the end of November - Mid Dec to Europe and I was assessing whether it would be cheaper to buy from Europe or Sydney.
> Our VCA has just been opened 3 months ago and when I queried with helpline, I had this lovely lady helping me but she is based in Hong Kong! She said they don't have a definite date yet which makes me think whether she misunderstood my questions.
> I didn't want to press further as the line was a bit croaky too.
> 
> Thank you!



Aki, this info on the LE Holiday Pendant 2017 may not be available until August, so I don't think the lady in HK misunderstood your question.

These Pendants will become available around September/October and usually sell out very quickly.

Buying in Europe or Australia will depend on the FOREX rate prevailing at the point in time as well as stock availability.

My advice will be to purchase one as soon as it becomes available. It will also be prudent to let your SA know that you are interested so she can place you on a list (if there is one).


----------



## aki_sato

@HADASSA thank you for your time in replying to my questions!
I really appreciate it!

I was interested to know whether it will be available during our Europe trip Nov/Dec as I imagine the price in Europe will be significantly cheaper than Aussie.

Noted your suggestions and thank you again!





HADASSA said:


> Aki, this info on the LE Holiday Pendant 2017 may not be available until August, so I don't think the lady in HK misunderstood your question.
> 
> These Pendants will become available around September/October and usually sell out very quickly.
> 
> Buying in Europe or Australia will depend on the FOREX rate prevailing at the point in time as well as stock availability.
> 
> My advice will be to purchase one as soon as it becomes available. It will also be prudent to let your SA know that you are interested so she can place you on a list (if there is one).


----------



## purseinsanity

I would die for a turquoise with diamond in GOLD hw!!


----------



## Oleandered

I'm all for blue porcelain in WG... Won't happen, but one can always dream, right?[emoji23]


----------



## aki_sato

Lol I hear you ladies!
I will take anything turquoise, blue porcelain or anything in the blue family! 


purseinsanity said:


> I would die for a turquoise with diamond in GOLD hw!!





Oleandered said:


> I'm all for blue porcelain in WG... Won't happen, but one can always dream, right?[emoji23]


----------



## Peggieben

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you beautiful ladies. I got it from an avid VCA collector in London.



May I know how much it cost? Im new to VCA, and plain to get first one in October. If you don't might sharing the price. Thank you so much.


----------



## Paola1976

Hi , I think the limited edition are around $3,400 usd


----------



## Peggieben

Paola1976 said:


> Hi , I think the limited edition are around $3,400 usd


thank you,


----------



## cloee

,


aki_sato said:


> @HADASSA thank you for your time in replying to my questions!
> I really appreciate it!
> 
> I was interested to know whether it will be available during our Europe trip Nov/Dec as I imagine the price in Europe will be significantly cheaper than Aussie.
> 
> Noted your suggestions and thank you again!



Last year I was in Europe mid-November and they still had some holiday pendants in Paris. We looked at it but I didnt buy from there as I had one reserved by my SA back home.


----------



## mfa777

A


----------



## HADASSA

Also posted on the LE PENDANT thread, since there will be 2 LEs available this year.

Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.

These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Also posted on the LE PENDANT thread, since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768505



How exciting! The intel was right


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Also posted on the LE PENDANT thread, since there will be 2 LEs available this year.
> 
> Please PM for my wonderful NM DSA's info.
> 
> These will be available 8th - 15th August 2017.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768505




I wonder there's a discrepancy in pricing
My SA quoted me $6850 USD


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> I wonder there's a discrepancy in pricing
> My SA quoted me $6850 USD



Price is USD $5750 for the earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Price is USD $5750 for the earrings.


This price is what my SA quoted me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> I wonder there's a discrepancy in pricing
> My SA quoted me $6850 USD


Perhaps this includes your SA's "handling fee"...


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps this includes your SA's "handling fee"...



That's a pretty hefty "handling fee" [emoji30]


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Perhaps this includes your SA's "handling fee"...




HAHah he did correct me later in the day yesterday


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Price is USD $5750 for the earrings.



Hahah he did correct himself yesterday


----------



## drpn21

Looks like the ltd Ed onyx earrings are already available in some parts of the world, saw these pics on Instagram.


----------



## Notorious Pink

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3783160
> View attachment 3783161
> 
> 
> Looks like the ltd Ed onyx earrings are already available in some parts of the world, saw these pics on Instagram.



Oh crud, these look better on than I had imagined. Don't think I will be physically able to pass!!!


----------



## pazt

BBC said:


> Oh crud, these look better on than I had imagined. Don't think I will be physically able to pass!!!



I actually have the letterwood LE pendant that kinda match these earrings since the wood has darkened overtime. Saw this in IG too and I'm about to change my mind too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I keep coming back to stare. I'm obsessed! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

I like them very much now we can see how they look on.  I have paid for mine already at my boutique and glad I can be sure I will get a pair. They are going to be very limited in quantity.  Maybe if they do well, VCA would do a second batch to fill demand.


----------



## meridian

I've heard a second batch is already planned


----------



## 911snowball

That would make sense for sure. I think they will do really well with these earrings. They would be wonderful for holiday gifts too!


----------



## cloee

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3783160
> View attachment 3783161
> 
> 
> Looks like the ltd Ed onyx earrings are already available in some parts of the world, saw these pics on Instagram.



Oh these are so much more gorgeous than I have imagined. I really hope I managed to secure one. My SA said they will be available towards the end of the month. thanks for sharing these photos


----------



## etoupebirkin

My DSA is going to hold a pair for me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

They are so stunning!!


----------



## kimber418

Trying to decide if I should add the limited edition onyx earrings.....
For those that already have the vintage onyx earrings are you adding the new Limited ed to your collection?


----------



## ChaneLisette

kimber418 said:


> Trying to decide if I should add the limited edition onyx earrings.....
> For those that already have the vintage onyx earrings are you adding the new Limited ed to your collection?


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> Trying to decide if I should add the limited edition onyx earrings.....
> For those that already have the vintage onyx earrings are you adding the new Limited ed to your collection?


Love this photo Kimber!
While I adore the new LE earrings, I can't justify having them since I already own the regular onyx pair. If I didn't have the onyx earrings I would buy them without hesitation.  
I hope that VCA will offer other stones in the future.


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, where did you locate these fantastic phone cases?  I believe pazt has the pink and this one now in the black- they are fantastic!  Another way to convey my absolute love of VCA!! Could you advise?


----------



## may3545

911snowball said:


> Ladies, where did you locate these fantastic phone cases?  I believe pazt has the pink and this one now in the black- they are fantastic!  Another way to convey my absolute love of VCA!! Could you advise?


Was about to ask the same thing!


----------



## pazt

911snowball said:


> Ladies, where did you locate these fantastic phone cases?  I believe pazt has the pink and this one now in the black- they are fantastic!  Another way to convey my absolute love of VCA!! Could you advise?



https://www.instagram.com/pbccloset/?hl=en

send her message!


----------



## pazt

may3545 said:


> Was about to ask the same thing!



https://www.instagram.com/pbccloset/?hl=en

send her a message. I don't think her site is up


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you!  Reaching out to her now


----------



## jenaps

pazt said:


> https://www.instagram.com/pbccloset/?hl=en
> 
> send her a message. I don't think her site is up




I bought mine on eBay took a couple of weeks though.


http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=G...one+case&sqp=glitter+water+clover+iphone+case


----------



## 911snowball

Stopped by my VCA boutique today hoping my LE earrings had arrived.   They have not rec'd their shipment as of this morning.  Has anyone picked up their pair yet?


----------



## 911snowball

They're here!  Stopped by my boutique to try them on.  Pls forgive the workout clothes- but I wanted to share a quick photo.
I am leaving them there to have the posts changed to the longer ones and the clips adjusted.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

911snowball said:


> They're here!  Stopped by my boutique to try them on.  Pls forgive the workout clothes- but I wanted to share a quick photo.
> I am leaving them there to have the posts changed to the longer ones and the clips adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795749


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> They're here!  Stopped by my boutique to try them on.  Pls forgive the workout clothes- but I wanted to share a quick photo.
> I am leaving them there to have the posts changed to the longer ones and the clips adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795749



These look really great! Even better than expected.


----------



## kimikaze

Passed these up today......just couldn't see me wearing the earrings and pendant together on a daily basis. I must admit, they were very comfortable. Saving the pennies for this year's LE pendant instead or something exciting that may appear in February! (Intel is the anniversary piece will incorporate diamonds !)


----------



## HADASSA

kimikaze said:


> Passed these up today......just couldn't see me wearing the earrings and pendant together on a daily basis. I must admit, they were very comfortable. Saving the pennies for this year's LE pendant instead or something exciting that may appear in February! (Intel is the anniversary piece will incorporate diamonds !)
> View attachment 3796270


Kimikaze, these look gorgeous on you 

Although I will never wear together with the pendant, these earrings are a real show stopper on their own


----------



## kimikaze

HADASSA said:


> Kimikaze, these look gorgeous on you
> 
> Although I will never wear together with the pendant, these earrings are a real show stopper on their own


Thank you! And as you say, they really are a show stopper on their own, I agree. I just wouldn't get the wear out of them. 

Hopefully they'll get snapped up by another VCA lover


----------



## cloee

kimikaze said:


> Passed these up today......just couldn't see me wearing the earrings and pendant together on a daily basis. I must admit, they were very comfortable. Saving the pennies for this year's LE pendant instead or something exciting that may appear in February! (Intel is the anniversary piece will incorporate diamonds !)
> View attachment 3796270



The earrings are stunning, but a little too matchy with the pendant. Thamks for posting this.


----------



## kimikaze

Heads up for those in the UK.....available online!


----------



## kewave

kimikaze said:


> Heads up for those in the UK.....available online!
> View attachment 3797006


That's interesting, not that limited afterall since it's avail online.


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> Kimikaze, these look gorgeous on you
> 
> Although I will never wear together with the pendant, these earrings are a real show stopper on their own


I think they're fabulous on their own too.  Cannot wait to see mine today!


----------



## cloee

kewave said:


> That's interesting, not that limited afterall since it's avail online.


The holiday pendants were available online too, so they may actually have the same amount of supply. might have been a marketing tactic. lol. who knows. Nonetheless I am still eagerly awaiting mine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cloee said:


> The holiday pendants were available online too, so they may actually have the same amount of supply. might have been a marketing tactic. lol. who knows. Nonetheless I am still eagerly awaiting mine.


Sometimes VCA presents items on their site that aren't even available. 
Examples are turquoise vintage ear clips and holiday pendants long after they are no longer in stock. 
The LE earrings do surprise me because they are being presented as super limited (as in just a few pairs per boutique)....
I still wish that they offered truly limited earrings in a stone that hasn't been previously offered (chalcedony, gray mop, pink or blue porcelain).


----------



## Blingaddict

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):



Oh I saw this at the Dubai mall botique! it's beyond stunning in real life. As of last week they had 1 necklace left. It's proudly displayed in the window.


----------



## Coconuts40

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):



Wow this is stunning. Why don't they have pieces like this in North America?


----------



## kimber418

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram (for Dubai only):



I was obsessed with this 20 motif when it was released in Dubai.  Below is some information on it.  There were ONLY 20 of the Amethyst stone and diamond 20 motif pieces made and sold exclusively at the Dubai Mall VCA.


----------



## sailorstripes

kimber418 said:


> I was obsessed with this 20 motif when it was released in Dubai.  Below is some information on it.  There were ONLY 20 of the Amethyst stone and diamond 20 motif pieces made and sold exclusively at the Dubai Mall VCA.
> 
> View attachment 3798094
> View attachment 3798097



Oh wow, this is stunning. I love that shade of lavender so much. I cannot tell from looking at the shots of it, are those amethyst motifs or is that porcelain. I love it no matter which it is. Thank you for sharing these pictures!


----------



## kimber418

Actually if I had to choose between the Amethyst/Diamond combo and the one below I would pick the one below


----------



## 911snowball

Kimber, I agree. I am now hyperventilating over this stunning photo.


----------



## Mali_

kimber418 said:


> I was obsessed with this 20 motif when it was released in Dubai.  Below is some information on it.  There were ONLY 20 of the Amethyst stone and diamond 20 motif pieces made and sold exclusively at the Dubai Mall VCA.
> 
> View attachment 3798094
> View attachment 3798097


Wow...tres jolie....so very very pretty


----------



## Mali_

kimber418 said:


> Actually if I had to choose between the Amethyst/Diamond combo and the one below I would pick the one below
> 
> View attachment 3798119


I'm in love....


----------



## cloee

kimber418 said:


> Actually if I had to choose between the Amethyst/Diamond combo and the one below I would pick the one below
> 
> View attachment 3798119



This is really stunning.


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> Actually if I had to choose between the Amethyst/Diamond combo and the one below I would pick the one below
> 
> View attachment 3798119


Stunning. What is the blue stone?


----------



## klynneann

Alena21 said:


> Stunning. What is the blue stone?


Blue porcelain, I believe.


----------



## Alena21

klynneann said:


> Blue porcelain, I believe.


I thought it might be lapis but difficult to tell


----------



## klynneann

Alena21 said:


> I thought it might be lapis but difficult to tell


It is!  I'm not 100% sure it's porcelain...


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> Stunning. What is the blue stone?





klynneann said:


> Blue porcelain, I believe.





Alena21 said:


> I thought it might be lapis but difficult to tell





klynneann said:


> It is!  I'm not 100% sure it's porcelain...



It's Blue Porcelain alternating with Pave.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kimber418 said:


> I was obsessed with this 20 motif when it was released in Dubai.  Below is some information on it.  There were ONLY 20 of the Amethyst stone and diamond 20 motif pieces made and sold exclusively at the Dubai Mall VCA.
> 
> View attachment 3798094
> View attachment 3798097



Amethyst is my birth stone lol... I wonder if there were bracelets available too [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sailorstripes said:


> Oh wow, this is stunning. I love that shade of lavender so much. I cannot tell from looking at the shots of it, are those amethyst motifs or is that porcelain. I love it no matter which it is. Thank you for sharing these pictures!


I believe that was porcelain.


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Amethyst is my birth stone lol... I wonder if there were bracelets available too [emoji848][emoji848]



Natalie, I think it was just that 20-motifs offered - no other options sadly[emoji20]



texasgirliegirl said:


> I believe that was porcelain.



Yes, it was indeed porcelain and VCA called the colour "MAUVE" [emoji171]


----------



## kimber418

Oops I posted incorrectly that the Dubai 20 motif was amethyst (I read it on instagram)   It is mauve porcelain!
Sorry


----------



## Alena21

This might be lapis. Does not look shiny like the porcelain. Obviously a special order.


----------



## expatwife

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 3799517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be lapis. Does not look shiny like the porcelain. Obviously a special order.



This is Sevres porcelain sold at VCA Vandome. I tried them on, they are stunning.


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> This is Sevres porcelain sold at VCA Vandome. I tried them on, they are stunning.



J, so nice to see you posting again [emoji173]️

Yes, these are Sèvres Porcelain but I love the Pave/Malachite version to be honest.

Did you ever purchase the ALL MALACHITE version?


----------



## expatwife

HADASSA said:


> J, so nice to see you posting again [emoji173]️
> 
> Yes, these are Sèvres Porcelain but I love the Pave/Malachite version to be honest.
> 
> Did you ever purchase the ALL MALACHITE version?



Hi my love R! I'm always reading all your posts! How have you been?

Unfortunately, I have not, but I think I will very soon - the Magic size. I just need to find the striations that I absolutely love. I can't get them out of my head!

Are you contemplating any purchases anytime soon? I can't wait to see the le pendant and the anniversary whatever they issue.

Much much love to you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Alena21

expatwife said:


> This is Sevres porcelain sold at VCA Vandome. I tried them on, they are stunning.


There Is  a matching pendant too!


----------



## Alena21

expatwife said:


> This is Sevres porcelain sold at VCA Vandome. I tried them on, they are stunning.


Do you know what is the price??


----------



## klynneann

Alena21 said:


> There Is  a matching pendant too!


There's a matching 5-motif bracelet and 20-motif necklace too.    Check out post #52 here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sevres-porcelain.913162/page-4


----------



## Alena21

klynneann said:


> There's a matching 5-motif bracelet and 20-motif necklace too.    Check out post #52 here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sevres-porcelain.913162/page-4


Thank you for sharing. I have missed it. It is gorgeous.


----------



## klynneann

Alena21 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I have missed it. It is gorgeous.


  I think it's gorgeous too...


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Hi my love R! I'm always reading all your posts! How have you been?
> 
> Unfortunately, I have not, but I think I will very soon - the Magic size. I just need to find the striations that I absolutely love. I can't get them out of my head!
> 
> Are you contemplating any purchases anytime soon? I can't wait to see the le pendant and the anniversary whatever they issue.
> 
> Much much love to you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



J, my dearest [emoji173]️, I agree it's best to wait until you get the best striations[emoji7]

I wish VCA did a 6-motifs Magic Malachite necklace. I know they do a 5-motifs Magic bracelet.

Not buying anything right now - I am holding out for the 50th LE offering(s). "S" in brackets since we do not know if it's just one LE for the 50th[emoji20]


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> J, my dearest [emoji173]️, I agree it's best to wait until you get the best striations[emoji7]
> 
> I wish VCA did a 6-motifs Magic Malachite necklace. I know they do a 5-motifs Magic bracelet.
> 
> Not buying anything right now - I am holding out for the 50th LE offering(s). "S" in brackets since we do not know if it's just one LE for the 50th[emoji20]


Hadassa,
Do you know what month the 50th LE offering will be announced? Thanks!


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> Hadassa,
> Do you know what month the 50th LE offering will be announced? Thanks!


Kimber, I am sorry but I am just as much in the dark as everyone else  If we are to go by intel from past posts for a February 2018 Launch, then I can assume somewhere around December 2017 / January 2018.

I really wish that VCA would give some idea what it would be earlier than the Holidays, so we can plan our Holiday purchases more strategically.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Kimber, I am sorry but I am just as much in the dark as everyone else  If we are to go by intel from past posts for a February 2018 Launch, then I can assume somewhere around December 2017 / January 2018.
> 
> I really wish that VCA would give some idea what it would be earlier than the Holidays, so we can plan our Holiday purchases more strategically.


I suspect that VCA would prefer to withhold info in order to facilitate purchases of what's currently being offered. 
They probably haven't counted on the smart cookies here who do their research and plan purchases accordingly.


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> I suspect that VCA would prefer to withhold info in order to facilitate purchases of what's currently being offered.
> They probably haven't counted on the smart cookies here who do their research and plan purchases accordingly.



Well, there is nothing that I really NEED, so this smart cookie shall wait it out for something that I really WANT


----------



## Notorious Pink

Finally going in to "visit" the earrings this week. So excited! HADASSA I *will* *not* forget to take a picture of the 6-motif too!!! [emoji8]


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Finally going in to "visit" the earrings this week. So excited! HADASSA I *will* *not* forget to take a picture of the 6-motif too!!! [emoji8]


Yes, BBC, just when I thought it was safe to go back into a VCA boutique before we get word on the 50th LE(s)  I hope you don't make me cave to "clover" pressure


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Kimber, I am sorry but I am just as much in the dark as everyone else  If we are to go by intel from past posts for a February 2018 Launch, then I can assume somewhere around December 2017 / January 2018.
> 
> I really wish that VCA would give some idea what it would be earlier than the Holidays, so we can plan our Holiday purchases more strategically.


Thank you Hadassa!   It is hard to wait


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Yes, BBC, just when I thought it was safe to go back into a VCA boutique before we get word on the 50th LE(s)  I hope you don't make me cave to "clover" pressure


 Clover Pressure


----------



## pazt

BBC said:


> Finally going in to "visit" the earrings this week. So excited! HADASSA I *will* *not* forget to take a picture of the 6-motif too!!! [emoji8]



The earrings are so pretty on. I am so tempted but I received the diamond pave vintage earrings last Xmas and I've been wearing that one constantly because it matches everything. I don't know if it's practical to get this one too ‍♀️


----------



## Notorious Pink

pazt said:


> The earrings are so pretty on. I am so tempted but I received the diamond pave vintage earrings last Xmas and I've been wearing that one constantly because it matches everything. I don't know if it's practical to get this one too ‍♀️



Well.....they *are* different colors.....black/pg and pave/yg....[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> The earrings are so pretty on. I am so tempted but I received the diamond pave vintage earrings last Xmas and I've been wearing that one constantly because it matches everything. I don't know if it's practical to get this one too ‍♀️


If you don't have onyx earrings yet and if you plan to purchase the vintage onyx earrings eventually, I would say get these. 
Otherwise, you are correct- the pave go with everything and they are fabulous!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yay yay yay! I got them yesterday....they are gorgeous IRL!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Yay yay yay! I got them yesterday....they are gorgeous IRL!
> 
> View attachment 3803663


Congrats, they are beautiful on you.


----------



## 911snowball

BBC, they look beautiful on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats, they are beautiful on you.





911snowball said:


> BBC, they look beautiful on you! Congratulations!



Thank you! My first pair of VA earrings. Love them!!!


----------



## 911snowball

BBC, are they comfortable for you on the ear?  I always need to get VCA earrings adjusted a bit and then they are just fine. If yours start to pinch it is a really easy fix.


----------



## baghagg

BBC said:


> Yay yay yay! I got them yesterday....they are gorgeous IRL!
> 
> View attachment 3803663


They look beautiful on you,  I suspect everything does[emoji8] !  Congratulations!


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Yay yay yay! I got them yesterday....they are gorgeous IRL!
> 
> View attachment 3803663



The RG is a lot warmer on you - I L[emoji173]️VE the earrings [emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

They're truly beautiful earrings!  Love mine!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

911snowball said:


> BBC, are they comfortable for you on the ear?  I always need to get VCA earrings adjusted a bit and then they are just fine. If yours start to pinch it is a really easy fix.



Perfect from the first moment. They don't bother me at all! I've had one pair that needed adjustment, but every other VCA earring Ive tried on has been fine.


----------



## Notorious Pink

baghagg said:


> They look beautiful on you,  I suspect everything does[emoji8] !  Congratulations!



Aw, you are so sweet! [emoji8] Actually, malachite is surprisingly bad [emoji51] most of the rest of the VCA stones are fine, some better than others. 



HADASSA said:


> The RG is a lot warmer on you - I L[emoji173]️VE the earrings [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji8] Yup, RG is the best on me, then YG, although I can do all three depending on what I'm wearing/makeup. I think this will work great with my Roberto Coin pg/pave link necklace. What I'd really like to see is how this would go with the aged VA letterwood [emoji848]. 



chaneljewel said:


> They're truly beautiful earrings!  Love mine!!!!



Yay twins!!! [emoji322][emoji133][emoji322]


----------



## cloee

finally got my first VCA earrings. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cloee said:


> View attachment 3811327
> 
> finally got my first VCA earrings. Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! Enjoy!!!


----------



## NYTexan

pazt said:


> Please share some of your LIMITED EDITION Van Cleef pieces, special orders including those special holiday pendants!
> 
> I'd love to see hard to find limited edition pieces that are already discontinued and here's hoping VCA will bring them back!


Pazt-You have the light pink porcelain 5 motif correct? Will you tell me a bit more about the process to special order. For example, how long does it take? Are you happy with the porcelain? Has it held up?


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

Hi everyone! 

I rarely post anything but given the amount of interest on the board lately about jade and gray MOP, I thought I'd share my humble LE collection:

Jade and YG ear clips
Gray MOP and YG ear clips 
Gray MOP, PG and diamond holiday pendant

Thanks for letting me share. I love these beauties! The gray MOP has shades of pink, beige, and teal depending on the light and the jade is icy and translucent. 

View attachment 3814928
View attachment 3814929


----------



## klynneann

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I rarely post anything but given the amount of interest on the board lately about jade and gray MOP, I thought I'd share my humble LE collection:
> 
> Jade and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP, PG and diamond holiday pendant
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I love these beauties! The gray MOP has shades of pink, beige, and teal depending on the light and the jade is icy and translucent.
> 
> View attachment 3814928
> View attachment 3814929


I don't know which I love more, the gray mop or the jade earrings! Stunning@


----------



## doloresmia

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I rarely post anything but given the amount of interest on the board lately about jade and gray MOP, I thought I'd share my humble LE collection:
> 
> Jade and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP, PG and diamond holiday pendant
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I love these beauties! The gray MOP has shades of pink, beige, and teal depending on the light and the jade is icy and translucent.
> 
> View attachment 3814928
> View attachment 3814929



Those jade clips are stunning! Thank you for sharing! Feel free to post an action shot [emoji3]... anytime


----------



## texasgirliegirl

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I rarely post anything but given the amount of interest on the board lately about jade and gray MOP, I thought I'd share my humble LE collection:
> 
> Jade and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP, PG and diamond holiday pendant
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I love these beauties! The gray MOP has shades of pink, beige, and teal depending on the light and the jade is icy and translucent.
> 
> View attachment 3814928
> View attachment 3814929


Love!!
Which gold do you prefer with the gray mother of pearl?


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love!!
> Which gold do you prefer with the gray mother of pearl?



Thank you so much! These are my favorite treasures in my Alhambra collection. 

I love the gray MOP in both YG and PG. As others have commented previously, I think the differences between VCA YG and PG are subtle and I often wear them together.  I think the gray MOP that was selected for the these vintage YG ear clips have a more beige tone while the gray MOP in the PG setting tends to take on shades of peacock. Overall, I think the type of gold perfectly complements the tone of the gray MOP.


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

klynneann said:


> I don't know which I love more, the gray mop or the jade earrings! Stunning@



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

doloresmia said:


> Those jade clips are stunning! Thank you for sharing! Feel free to post an action shot [emoji3]... anytime



Thank you! Believe it or not, these vintage jade ear clips were my very first introduction to VCA! I've been hunting for additional vintage pieces but they're so rare and priced so exorbitantly...so I'm with everyone else wishing VCA brings it back.


----------



## Violet Bleu

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I rarely post anything but given the amount of interest on the board lately about jade and gray MOP, I thought I'd share my humble LE collection:
> 
> Jade and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP and YG ear clips
> Gray MOP, PG and diamond holiday pendant
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I love these beauties! The gray MOP has shades of pink, beige, and teal depending on the light and the jade is icy and translucent.
> 
> View attachment 3814928
> View attachment 3814929


Thank you for sharing! These are all so pretty and special. I would love to see the Jade earrings in a mod pic if you're up for it.


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you for sharing! These are all so pretty and special. I would love to see the Jade earrings in a mod pic if you're up for it.



I lack the eye-hand coordination required for taking good selfies so here's my attempt at a mod shot. You can see how the jade is a celadon-like shade.


----------



## dialv

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> I lack the eye-hand coordination required for taking good selfies so here's my attempt at a mod shot. You can see how the jade is a celadon-like shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820395



Gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## tbbbjb

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> I lack the eye-hand coordination required for taking good selfies so here's my attempt at a mod shot. You can see how the jade is a celadon-like shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820395



Wow!  [emoji173]️! Just dreamy!


----------



## nicole0612

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> I lack the eye-hand coordination required for taking good selfies so here's my attempt at a mod shot. You can see how the jade is a celadon-like shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820395



So beautiful, very soft and dreamy!


----------



## Violet Bleu

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> I lack the eye-hand coordination required for taking good selfies so here's my attempt at a mod shot. You can see how the jade is a celadon-like shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820395


That is so special! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bee-licious

texasgirliegirl said:


> I suspect that VCA would prefer to withhold info in order to facilitate purchases of what's currently being offered.
> They probably haven't counted on the smart cookies here who do their research and plan purchases accordingly.


Is this 50th LE offering different from the holiday LE pendant? I'm super new to VCA so bear with me!


----------



## chaneljewel

Heard from my SA regarding the LE pendant.  She said that the pendant is very limited.


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

Violet Bleu said:


> That is so special! Thank you for sharing!



Thank you, Violet Bleu, dialv, tbbbjb, and nicole0612! [emoji4]


----------



## Bee-licious

chaneljewel said:


> Heard from my SA regarding the LE pendant.  She said that the pendant is very limited.


Ahhh any other intel? Is it only a pendant or will there be earrings too?


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious said:


> Is this 50th LE offering different from the holiday LE pendant? I'm super new to VCA so bear with me!



The 50th anniversary LE offerings are not publicized at this time. Usually there is one LE holiday pendant released, but this year there are the onxy/single diamond earclips as well for holiday LE. I hope that helps with your questions


----------



## Bee-licious

nicole0612 said:


> The 50th anniversary LE offerings are not publicized at this time. Usually there is one LE holiday pendant released, but this year there are the onxy/single diamond earclips as well for holiday LE. I hope that helps with your questions


This makes sense! Thanks so much nicole0612! I guess I will be watching this thread for the 50th LE posting! I hope they have a few items at different price points


----------



## nicole0612

Bee-licious said:


> This makes sense! Thanks so much nicole0612! I guess I will be watching this thread for the 50th LE posting! I hope they have a few items at different price points



You're very welcome! Please do read updates on this thread and the other VCA threads. There are some true collectors who are members here and they have a wealth of knowledge, and can share information as well as great advice about building a collection. I only have a few pieces, so I am just an enthusiast, but you can learn so much from the real experts here if you stick around


----------



## bags to die for

Has anyone heard of a special edition piece in Asia? To be released in December.


----------



## Sparkledolll

bags to die for said:


> Has anyone heard of a special edition piece in Asia? To be released in December.



No! But I can text my SA in Hong Kong and ask. Is it Alhambra?


----------



## bags to die for

Yes!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bags to die for said:


> Yes!



Lol Can you tell me more? I just texted so if I hear anything I'll report back. [emoji6]


----------



## bags to die for

Natalie j said:


> Lol Can you tell me more? I just texted so if I hear anything I'll report back.


I think it's supposed to be confidential ￼
 but if someone else knows then it isn't!


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> I think it's supposed to be confidential ￼
> but if someone else knows then it isn't!



They have us in the palm of their hand! I really want it and I don't even know what it is yet!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bags to die for said:


> I think it's supposed to be confidential ￼
> but if someone else knows then it isn't!



My SA just texted back to say she needs to go ask her manager lol...[emoji23]


----------



## HADASSA

My *DSA at NM* has a pair of *LE ONYX EARRINGS PINK GOLD* on hold for me but sadly with this price increase coming up, have other things on my wishlist and must pass.

If anyone is interested please PM for SA info.


----------



## susan08

Natalie j said:


> My SA just texted back to say she needs to go ask her manager lol...[emoji23]



wow! 50th LE?! So exciting! So many LE recently!


----------



## HADASSA

bags to die for said:


> I think it's supposed to be confidential ￼
> but if someone else knows then it isn't!





Natalie j said:


> My SA just texted back to say she needs to go ask her manager lol...[emoji23]



BTDF and Natalie, you both are keeping the rest of us in too much suspense


----------



## cloee

Maybe you can share some hints?


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> BTDF and Natalie, you both are keeping the rest of us in too much suspense



I shop for VCA when I travel to Hong Kong in a department store rather than a stand alone boutique as I get points (like NM etc) and my SA said she hasn't heard anything but has sent a message to head office to find out. When I hear back I'll let you guys know [emoji6]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> I shop for VCA when I travel to Hong Kong in a department store rather than a stand alone boutique as I get points (like NM etc) and my SA said she hasn't heard anything but has sent a message to head office to find out. When I hear back I'll let you guys know [emoji6]


Thank you Natalie  

Asia ALWAYS gets such  lovely pieces


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> I shop for VCA when I travel to Hong Kong in a department store rather than a stand alone boutique as I get points (like NM etc) and my SA said she hasn't heard anything but has sent a message to head office to find out. When I hear back I'll let you guys know [emoji6]



Could you pls share which department store in HK that is?

I usually shop in Singapore in my local boutique but am tired of giving the SG govt the extra 7%! lol


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phoenix123 said:


> Could you pls share which department store in HK that is?
> 
> I usually shop in Singapore in my local boutique but am tired of giving the SG govt the extra 7%! lol



VCA boutique at the DFS department store on Canton road. [emoji6]


----------



## Phoenix123

Natalie j said:


> VCA boutique at the DFS department store on Canton road. [emoji6]



Thank you, Natalie.  I will check that one out next time I'm in HK.


----------



## Marmotte

Alhambra Vintage in Rose Gold and Letterwood 
Holiday 2012
Nr. 78/200


----------



## Meta

My very first piece of VCA, the limited edition piece for the launch of Japan's e-boutique in 2012. Gray mother of pearl  in Sweet Alhambra.

For my birthday earlier this year, DH asked me to find a necklace as a gift but I came up empty as there just wasn't anything that sparked joy and made me go . In my quest, I'd came across this (long sold out!) and the 2014 holiday pendant (hefty premium) that made me go . Well, as always, if it's meant to be, it'll happen - so happy this is finally mine!


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> My very first piece of VCA, the limited edition piece for the launch of Japan's e-boutique in 2012. Gray mother of pearl  in Sweet Alhambra.
> 
> For my birthday earlier this year, DH asked me to find a necklace as a gift but I came up empty as there just wasn't anything that sparked joy and made me go . In my quest, I'd came across this (long sold out!) and the 2014 holiday pendant (hefty premium) that made me go . Well, as always, if it's meant to be, it'll happen - so happy this is finally mine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894720
> View attachment 3894722
> View attachment 3894723
> 
> View attachment 3894731


So happy for you! The dainty style looks lovely on you.


----------



## JulesB68

weN84 said:


> My very first piece of VCA, the limited edition piece for the launch of Japan's e-boutique in 2012. Gray mother of pearl  in Sweet Alhambra.
> 
> For my birthday earlier this year, DH asked me to find a necklace as a gift but I came up empty as there just wasn't anything that sparked joy and made me go . In my quest, I'd came across this (long sold out!) and the 2014 holiday pendant (hefty premium) that made me go . Well, as always, if it's meant to be, it'll happen - so happy this is finally mine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894720
> View attachment 3894722
> View attachment 3894723
> 
> View attachment 3894731



That's absolutely stunning on you! Fantastic choice. Better not let TGG know where you live though!!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @nicole0612 and @JulesB68!  

I'll let @texasgirliegirl borrow this if she lets me borrow her 2014 Holiday pendant


----------



## texasgirliegirl

JulesB68 said:


> That's absolutely stunning on you! Fantastic choice. Better not let TGG know where you live though!!


Ha! Ha!
I’ve got the mommy (holiday pendant with the diamond) so her baby is safe.


----------



## kimber418

texasgirliegirl said:


> Ha! Ha!
> I’ve got the mommy (holiday pendant with the diamond) so her baby is safe. [/QUOTE
> 
> Ha! Ha!   Congrats on finding such a special piece weN84!  It is lovely.


----------



## Meta

Thank you @kimber418


----------



## candygems

does anyone own the Pont des Amoureux... that's the ultimate TDF piece...!!


----------



## Suzie

weN84 said:


> My very first piece of VCA, the limited edition piece for the launch of Japan's e-boutique in 2012. Gray mother of pearl  in Sweet Alhambra.
> 
> For my birthday earlier this year, DH asked me to find a necklace as a gift but I came up empty as there just wasn't anything that sparked joy and made me go . In my quest, I'd came across this (long sold out!) and the 2014 holiday pendant (hefty premium) that made me go . Well, as always, if it's meant to be, it'll happen - so happy this is finally mine!
> 
> Looks lovely on you.


----------



## Suzie

Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.


----------



## 911snowball

Congratulations Suzie!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.


Congratulations!!
Suzie, you have waited years for this piece and it’s truly meant to be yours.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Congratulations!!
> Suzie, you have waited years for this piece and it’s truly meant to be yours.


Thanks texasgirliegirl, I can’t wait to receive it. It was the first piece I wanted and then I found out they didn’t make that combination so I bought the 20 motif turquoise instead. Who would have thought then how rare it would become!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Suzie said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl, I can’t wait to receive it. It was the first piece I wanted and then I found out they didn’t make that combination so I bought the 20 motif turquoise instead. Who would have thought then how rare it would become!


Suzie, we share a very similar story.  Nearly a decade ago while staying at the Four Seasons in Austin I spotted a woman wearing the most beautiful 20 motif that appeared to be gray mother of pearl.  It was during Sunday brunch and she was wearing it casually with sweat pants and a cashmere sweater.
 I became obsessed and ultimately purchased my turquoise 20 as my first piece of VCA.
In retrospect it is possible that the gray mop wasn't even authentic but I have hoped and wished for VCA to release gray mother of pearl ever since.


----------



## birkin10600

Suzie said:


> Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.


Congratulations Suzie! Please post photos here when it comes for us to drool! [emoji14]


----------



## ShyShy

Congrats Suzie!  I hope the necklace comes soon!


----------



## Suzie

911snowball said:


> Congratulations Suzie!


Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Suzie, we share a very similar story.  Nearly a decade ago while staying at the Four Seasons in Austin I spotted a woman wearing the most beautiful 20 motif that appeared to be gray mother of pearl.  It was during Sunday brunch and she was wearing it casually with sweat pants and a cashmere sweater.
> I became obsessed and ultimately purchased my turquoise 20 as my first piece of VCA.
> In retrospect it is possible that the gray mop wasn't even authentic but I have hoped and wished for VCA to release gray mother of pearl ever since.


I hope they come out with that combination for you texasgirliegirl.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Congratulations Suzie! Please post photos here when it comes for us to drool! [emoji14]


I sure will.


----------



## Suzie

ShyShy said:


> Congrats Suzie!  I hope the necklace comes soon!


Thank you shyshy.


----------



## Coconuts40

Suzie said:


> Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.



Wow!!!! 
Congratulations, I can't wait to see your necklace!!!


----------



## Suzie

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow!!!!
> Congratulations, I can't wait to see your necklace!!!


Thank you, I can’t wait either!


----------



## Suzie

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow!!!!
> Congratulations, I can't wait to see your necklace!!!


Thank you, I can’t wait either!


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.



Suzie, I can't wait to see your 20 motif WG.  Congratulations on your special order........
I can't wait to see it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> Today I went and ordered the 20 motif WG Alhambra necklace, I had to pay up front and it could take up to 6 months to arrive. Hopefully it comes sooner.


OOOH!  Like solid WG motifs?  TDF!


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> OOOH!  Like solid WG motifs?  TDF!


Sorry, I left out the onyx bit. I do have a vintage (old)WG 10 motif as they used to do them back in the day, I bought it from Betteridge about 5 years ago.


----------



## Suzie

.


----------



## Mali_

Suzie said:


> Sorry, I left out the onyx bit. I do have a vintage (old)WG 10 motif as they used to do them back in the day, I bought it from Betteridge about 5 years ago.


Wow - must be lovely


----------



## Suzie

kimber418 said:


> Suzie, I can't wait to see your 20 motif WG.  Congratulations on your special order........
> I can't wait to see it.


Sorry, it’s onyx.


----------



## Suzie

[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 QUOTE="Mali_, post: 31950024, member: 589629"]Wow - must be lovely [/QUOTE]
Pics.


----------



## Mali_

Suzie said:


> View attachment 3928967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Mali_, post: 31950024, member: 589629"]Wow - must be lovely


Pics.[/QUOTE]
Lovely indeed.  People must stare at it twice. It’s definitely one of a kind. Now I see why you want the onyx and white gold. (Me too by the way).


----------



## kimber418

Suzie said:


> Sorry, it’s onyx.


The Onyx and white gold will be beautiful.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Suzie

Mali_ said:


> Pics.


Lovely indeed.  People must stare at it twice. It’s definitely one of a kind. Now I see why you want the onyx and white gold. (Me too by the way).[/QUOTE]
Thank you. As VCA has been in Australia for only a year most people have no idea what it is.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Suzie said:


> View attachment 3928967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Mali_, post: 31950024, member: 589629"]Wow - must be lovely


This is so cool! Love it!


----------



## Suzie

Violet Bleu said:


> This is so cool! Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

When my onyx 20 motif arrives I am going to try this. I borrowed this photo from Instagram.


----------



## klynneann

Suzie said:


> View attachment 3931756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my onyx 20 motif arrives I am going to try this. I borrowed this photo from Instagram.


@MYH is a tPFer!  She does lots of creative things with her VCA.


----------



## Suzie

klynneann said:


> @MYH is a tPFer!  She does lots of creative things with her VCA.


Looks great.


----------



## pazt

New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


----------



## Mali_

Just wow


----------



## Suzie

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


OMG


----------



## NewBe

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


So, that’s where the lapis and turquoise were
Would this be the 50th anniversary pieces (since 50 pieces will be available)?


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## cloee

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


Wow, Thanks for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> So, that’s where the lapis and turquoise were
> Would this be the 50th anniversary pieces (since 50 pieces will be available)?


The white mop with pg does not appear to be limited.
Only the three colored stones.
All are so beautiful.


----------



## dessert1st

@pazt Wow! Thanks for sharing. Very interesting!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Really pretty! Price might not be too bad because they are sweets.


----------



## pazt

NewBe said:


> So, that’s where the lapis and turquoise were
> Would this be the 50th anniversary pieces (since 50 pieces will be available)?



Not exactly sure as these are coming before the actual anniv date? Unclear on the release fo these.


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)



Wow! I would be running to VCA to put a deposit down for all 4 if they didn’t have the watch part [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3933711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Limited Edition to 50 pieces (price unknown)


My oh my!


----------



## Zais5

Price will be $26600, preorders since next week in the USA


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Wow! I would be running to VCA to put a deposit down for all 4 if they didn’t have the watch part [emoji23][emoji23]


Me too!  Why did they have to be watches!??!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Wow! I would be running to VCA to put a deposit down for all 4 if they didn’t have the watch part [emoji23][emoji23]


These are very expensive watches......


----------



## jssl1688

Alternating turquoise and gold is my dream!!! I wished for it but not with a watch. I also don’t like the way they distributed/alternated the stones. I wish it was even with 3 dia motif, 3 stone and 3 gold. But of course the price point would be higher with an additional pave motif.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Zais5 said:


> Price will be $26600, preorders since next week in the USA



With prices like that, it will be easy for me to pass. For a sweet size? Who is this for? Congratulations to whoever loves this but it's not for me, too many other VCA pieces on my wishlist. 

Plus unless you already have turquoise/LL/malachite pieces the watch may be hard to match.


----------



## HADASSA

Zais5 said:


> Price will be $26600, preorders since next week in the USA





texasgirliegirl said:


> These are very expensive watches......





BBC said:


> With prices like that, it will be easy for me to pass. For a sweet size? Who is this for? Congratulations to whoever loves this but it's not for me, too many other VCA pieces on my wishlist.
> 
> Plus unless you already have turquoise/LL/malachite pieces the watch may be hard to match.



Is this a sign of what we can expect for the 50th [emoji20][emoji26]


----------



## txrosegirl

Zais5 said:


> Price will be $26600, preorders since next week in the USA


good grief  that price makes me very sad because they are gorgeous!


----------



## cloee

Luckily I am not looking for a watch. if they had these in 10 or 20 motif, I wonder how much would it cost. Looks like I need to focus on other VCA pieces in my list instead....


----------



## rk4265

Anyone know if new sweets are coming out soon?


----------



## TankerToad

I’m on list for the lapis 
Did anyone else order today


----------



## hopingoneday

I’m not sure if anyone has ever posted a photo of the LE magic size pendant in raspberry Sèvres porcelain that VCA produced for its show at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs in Paris a few years ago? (I know we’ve all seen Purseinsanity’s gorgeous 20-motif in the same shade)! Anyway, cheers, and here’s hoping they continue to offer some affordable LEs in the future!:


----------



## kimber418

hopingoneday said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has ever posted a photo of the LE magic size pendant in raspberry Sèvres porcelain that VCA produced for its show at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs in Paris a few years ago? (I know we’ve all seen Purseinsanity’s gorgeous 20-motif in the same shade)! Anyway, cheers, and here’s hoping they continue to offer some affordable LEs in the future!:
> 
> View attachment 3941763


hopingoneday,  I do remember when this was introduced.  It is so beautiful.   I would love a pink 20 motif someday.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## hopingoneday

kimber418 said:


> hopingoneday,  I do remember when this was introduced.  It is so beautiful.   I would love a pink 20 motif someday.  Thanks for posting!



I really hope you get one, too!!!


----------



## Zais5

TankerToad said:


> I’m on list for the lapis
> Did anyone else order today


In what country are you on list?


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has ever posted a photo of the LE magic size pendant in raspberry Sèvres porcelain that VCA produced for its show at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs in Paris a few years ago? (I know we’ve all seen Purseinsanity’s gorgeous 20-motif in the same shade)! Anyway, cheers, and here’s hoping they continue to offer some affordable LEs in the future!:
> 
> View attachment 3941763


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TankerToad said:


> I’m on list for the lapis
> Did anyone else order today


My SA sent me the announcement last Saturday.  I am not going to request a watch at this time because I anticipate more LE pieces this year and would prefer a necklace. Plus I have a SO that just got approved..... () so I need to stay strong and not break the bank.
The watches are GORGEOUS...especially the lapis and the turquoise.
Please post a photo once you receive yours so that we can all share your joy!


----------



## Mali_

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA sent me the announcement last Saturday.  I am not going to request a watch at this time because I anticipate more LE pieces this year and would prefer a necklace. Plus I have a SO that just got approved..... () so I need to stay strong and not break the bank.
> The watches are GORGEOUS...especially the lapis and the turquoise.
> Please post a photo once you receive yours so that we can all share your joy!


Yes, indeed. I’m waiting on the necklaces as well. Earrings too (esp 3Ms).


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA sent me the announcement last Saturday.  I am not going to request a watch at this time because I anticipate more LE pieces this year and would prefer a necklace. Plus I have a SO that just got approved..... () so I need to stay strong and not break the bank.
> The watches are GORGEOUS...especially the lapis and the turquoise.
> Please post a photo once you receive yours so that we can all share your joy!



Yay [emoji3] for your SO approval [emoji8][emoji1360]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

HADASSA said:


> Yay [emoji3] for your SO approval [emoji8][emoji1360]


I’ve got a little time to think it over. TBH I would prefer to purchase a LE for the 50th but we still have no word/confirmation for this stone just yet.


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA sent me the announcement last Saturday.  I am not going to request a watch at this time because I anticipate more LE pieces this year and would prefer a necklace. Plus I have a SO that just got approved..... () so I need to stay strong and not break the bank.
> The watches are GORGEOUS...especially the lapis and the turquoise.
> Please post a photo once you receive yours so that we can all share your joy!



Congrats on the SO! Can’t wait to hear and see more about it!!


----------



## birkin10600

texasgirliegirl said:


> I’ve got a little time to think it over. TBH I would prefer to purchase a LE for the 50th but we still have no word/confirmation for this stone just yet.


 Huge congrats on your SO tgg! Hope you will receive it soon. Please share photos for us to drool! [emoji14]


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> Huge congrats on your SO tgg! Hope you will receive it soon. Please share photos for us to drool! [emoji14]


LOL. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## purseinsanity

texasgirliegirl said:


> My SA sent me the announcement last Saturday.  I am not going to request a watch at this time because I anticipate more LE pieces this year and would prefer a necklace. Plus I have a SO that just got approved..... () so I need to stay strong and not break the bank.
> The watches are GORGEOUS...especially the lapis and the turquoise.
> Please post a photo once you receive yours so that we can all share your joy!


Ooooh!!!  Congrats!  What did you request?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!

Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.

Outside (freezing!)







Indoors next to a very fake plant:




However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!







That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


----------



## honey

So lovely! Looking forward to seeing modelling pics


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!



These are gorgeous [emoji7]

Of course, if I didn’t know they were PG, I would have thought they were YG.

Love your outdoor pics [emoji1360]


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!



Ok
Seriously amazing earrings lovingly photographed 
The pictures are quite spectacular actually 
Sweet!


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


These are lovely! Many congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!



Wow! Huge congrats, they are so stunning BBC!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


Congrats! It's so sparkly beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> SO Beautiful!  I love the Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings.  I have them in YG and where them all the time! Enjoy!
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


----------



## baghagg

BBC they are stunning and on my wishlist - congratulations!


----------



## cloee

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!



wow these are so pretty. i love PG too. Congratulations on your SO. hope to see your modeling pics


----------



## Notorious Pink

honey said:


> So lovely! Looking forward to seeing modelling pics





HADASSA said:


> These are gorgeous [emoji7]
> 
> Of course, if I didn’t know they were PG, I would have thought they were YG.
> 
> Love your outdoor pics [emoji1360]





TankerToad said:


> Ok
> Seriously amazing earrings lovingly photographed
> The pictures are quite spectacular actually
> Sweet!





westcoastgal said:


> These are lovely! Many congratulations!





nicole0612 said:


> Wow! Huge congrats, they are so stunning BBC!





birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! It's so sparkly beautiful! [emoji7]






baghagg said:


> BBC they are stunning and on my wishlist - congratulations!



Thank you so very much, everyone!!! I feel that IRL the pg just suits my skin tone better, it's a warmer, more complementary glow. It's noticeable when I try on the same piece in the different golds but otherwise you might not notice. I must say I am so glad I chose this as my first pave VCA piece, and it won't be my last!!!

TT thanks so much for the photo compliments! I spend so much time looking at professional photography I can see everything I'm doing wrong. But they were definitely lovingly photographed!! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## Violet Bleu

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


Adore these!


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


Major congrats!!!


----------



## baghagg

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


BBC can we see mod shots please?


----------



## baghagg

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


BBC can we see mod shots please?


----------



## dessert1st

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!




Gorgeous and what a great choice!! Enjoy and congrats on a beautiful SO!


----------



## Notorious Pink

baghagg said:


> BBC can we see mod shots please?



Absolutely - will do ASAP!


----------



## kimikaze

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


 Simply stunning!!


----------



## Mali_

BBC said:


> Ok, now I am not winning any awards for photography, but I did manage to get a few decent shots of my SO which just arrived!!!
> 
> Specs: Pink Gold Pave Vintage Alhambra earrings
> The whiteness and sparkle of the diamonds is incredible.
> I prefer pg pave to wg and yg because it seems to pop more on me.
> 
> Outside (freezing!)
> 
> View attachment 3954899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954900
> 
> 
> Indoors next to a very fake plant:
> 
> View attachment 3954901
> 
> 
> However I finally figured out how to capture the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 3954902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954903
> 
> 
> That's not dust in front of the earrings - it's light being reflected from them!


Simply stunning....


----------



## Notorious Pink

baghagg said:


> BBC can we see mod shots please?





BBC said:


> Absolutely - will do ASAP!



....as soon as I remember! D'oh!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Finally remembered!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449



Absolutely on point !!


----------



## innerpeace85

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449



PG is so you


----------



## Toronto24

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449



Just gorgeous! [emoji177]


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449


You and your gorgeous new earrings look absolutely beautiful!!! 
I love too how they go with your scarf and hair...and jacket....and "bag"!! 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449


Wow! Look so beautiful on you. The coloring just perfect![emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Absolutely on point !!





padmaraman_1985 said:


>





HADASSA said:


> PG is so you





Toronto24 said:


> Just gorgeous! [emoji177]





lovevca said:


> You and your gorgeous new earrings look absolutely beautiful!!!
> I love too how they go with your scarf and hair...and jacket....and "bag"!!
> Thanks so much for sharing!





birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Look so beautiful on you. The coloring just perfect![emoji7]



Thank you all SOOOO MUCH!!! 

I cannot stop wearing them, they do suit me perfectly. And I do not know why, but much better than the YG for whatever reason. I know in my brain there is not much difference visually between PG and YG but I guess reflecting off my hair or whatever its quite a lot better. 

@lovevca well on the Hermes subform Friends chat we were doing a dress-up Thursday so I knew I had to take a pic...I don't dress like that every day, but sure will take a pic when I make the effort! Will probably add it to the H in action thread, too....getting four threads with one pic!


----------



## lovevca

BBC said:


> Thank you all SOOOO MUCH!!!
> 
> I cannot stop wearing them, they do suit me perfectly. And I do not know why, but much better than the YG for whatever reason. I know in my brain there is not much difference visually between PG and YG but I guess reflecting off my hair or whatever its quite a lot better.
> 
> @lovevca well on the Hermes subform Friends chat we were doing a dress-up Thursday so I knew I had to take a pic...I don't dress like that every day, but sure will take a pic when I make the effort! Will probably add it to the H in action thread, too....getting four threads with one pic!


How fun!!  I  really admire your style and versatility!  And what a special son you have!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovevca said:


> How fun!!  I  really admire your style and versatility!  And what a special son you have!!!



Aww thank you so much!!! You just made my day. Sending the love and appreciation right back at'cha. [emoji8][emoji177][emoji254]


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Finally remembered!
> 
> View attachment 3969449


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brennamom

weN84 said:


> My very first piece of VCA, the limited edition piece for the launch of Japan's e-boutique in 2012. Gray mother of pearl  in Sweet Alhambra.
> 
> For my birthday earlier this year, DH asked me to find a necklace as a gift but I came up empty as there just wasn't anything that sparked joy and made me go . In my quest, I'd came across this (long sold out!) and the 2014 holiday pendant (hefty premium) that made me go . Well, as always, if it's meant to be, it'll happen - so happy this is finally mine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894720
> View attachment 3894722
> View attachment 3894723
> 
> View attachment 3894731


Hi Everyone! Long time no see...

Does anyone know if this could still resurface or if they've seen one anywhere? It's my HG. I'm hoping it's meant to be too!
Thanks!!


----------



## Meta

Brennamom said:


> Hi Everyone! Long time no see...
> 
> Does anyone know if this could still resurface or if they've seen one anywhere? It's my HG. I'm hoping it's meant to be too!
> Thanks!!


I bought mine from the resale market. They do resurface but only rarely. It's easier to find the LE Holiday edition version for this instead. In any case, good luck!


----------



## Brennamom

weN84 said:


> I bought mine from the resale market. They do resurface but only rarely. It's easier to find the LE Holiday edition version for this instead. In any case, good luck!


Thank you!! I'm eyeing that one too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Brennamom said:


> Thank you!! I'm eyeing that one too


You can always request a SO for a sweet necklace in gray mother of pearl. 
Worth a try.


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> You can always request a SO for a sweet necklace in gray mother of pearl.
> Worth a try.



The thought did cross my mind,  but I'm so insignificant to them, it would be laughable.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Brennamom said:


> The thought did cross my mind,  but I'm so insignificant to them, it would be laughable.


You might be surprised.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I tracked one down. Gray MOP is just stunning.


----------



## CATEYES

EpiFanatic said:


> I tracked one down. Gray MOP is just stunning.
> View attachment 4109581


Oh my, it’s lovely! How were you able to track one down so quickly?!


----------



## Brennamom

CATEYES said:


> Oh my, it’s lovely! How were you able to track one down so quickly?!


It’s beautiful! That one, the holiday LE are easier to find than the Sweet Alhambra that I’m wanting.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

EpiFanatic said:


> I tracked one down. Gray MOP is just stunning.
> View attachment 4109581


The diamond on your pendant looks much larger than usual.  Probably just the flash from the super sparkly diamond. 
Isn’t gray mother of pearl a great neutral?!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

texasgirliegirl said:


> The diamond on your pendant looks much larger than usual.  Probably just the flash from the super sparkly diamond.
> Isn’t gray mother of pearl a great neutral?!!



Thank you. Yes gray MOP is an amazing neutral but still so interesting and edgy. Goes with everything. I love it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Brennamom said:


> It’s beautiful! That one, the holiday LE are easier to find than the Sweet Alhambra that I’m wanting.



Thank you. The sweet Alhambra one is so cute!  It caught my eye too. Good luck. I hope you can find one.


----------



## PhoenixH

My SA just asked. Should I??


----------



## etoupebirkin

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??


Absolutely!!!


----------



## allure244

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??



I would say yes!!!


----------



## Brennamom

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??


Is that even a question?? Also, if I remember correctly, this isn't the place to be talked out of something like that, LOL.


----------



## PhoenixH

Brennamom said:


> Is that even a question?? Also, if I remember correctly, this isn't the place to be talked out of something like that, LOL.


Haha that’s true. It’s a gorgeous piece but very pricey! Even more so than the other alternating diamond motif bracelets offered such as onyx and malachite


----------



## Notorious Pink

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??



OMG YES YES YES!!!!

It’s not like it will be any sort of problem for you should you eventually choose to rehome it sometime down the road, IYKWIM... [emoji847][emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

Without doubt!  If you pass, another client will buy it ASAP.


----------



## swisshera

PhoenixH said:


> Haha that’s true. It’s a gorgeous piece but very pricey! Even more so than the other alternating diamond motif bracelets offered such as onyx and malachite


This is beautiful, I hope she is home with you already!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??


Is this a serious question?


----------



## westcoastgal

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??


If you love it. I think it’s beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??



This is stunning ! 
However only purchase it if you really love it and it works with your financial plan and your lifestyle.  I think in life we are all faced with incredible options and temptations.  As beautiful as it is, it comes with a hefty price tag, and I am not sure I could do it.  You are one lucky lady if you can go for it!!!    Good luck deciding


----------



## doloresmia

Small display of vca at Musée des arts decoratifs


----------



## MYH

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??



Not to be a naysayer but I did try on this bracelet and on me, the diamond motifs flip over and the backside shows sometimes. Not sure if this happens to you or if it bothers you but just thought I’d mention it


----------



## Sparkledolll

MYH said:


> Not to be a naysayer but I did try on this bracelet and on me, the diamond motifs flip over and the backside shows sometimes. Not sure if this happens to you or if it bothers you but just thought I’d mention it



Probably because it’s too big on you? I’ve just had mine adjusted and it doesn’t flip over so much anymore [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MYH

Natalie j said:


> Probably because it’s too big on you? I’ve just had mine adjusted and it doesn’t flip over so much anymore [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That’s good to know! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Brennamom

texasgirliegirl said:


> You might be surprised.


Nope, not surprised at all. After asking about it on their FB page, they responded with, "Thank you very much for contacting us regarding your query. Our collaborators would be pleased to help you. To do so, we kindly invite you to call our concierge service at 1-877-826-2533." When I called, I was told that VCA does NO CUSTOM ORDERS... WTF? Really? My take away was no custom orders for anyone who has to call this number. Oh well. If it's meant to be, it will find me. Just an FYI, y'all! Have a great day!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Brennamom said:


> Nope, not surprised at all. After asking about it on their FB page, they responded with, "Thank you very much for contacting us regarding your query. Our collaborators would be pleased to help you. To do so, we kindly invite you to call our concierge service at 1-877-826-2533." When I called, I was told that VCA does NO CUSTOM ORDERS... WTF? Really? My take away was no custom orders for anyone who has to call this number. Oh well. If it's meant to be, it will find me. Just an FYI, y'all! Have a great day!


It can be done. 
You need a sales associate to advocate for you.


----------



## Styleanyone

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 4111667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SA just asked. Should I??


 Is this VCA bracelet in the US? I called the boutique and was told none in US with lazuli stone with YG.


----------



## PhoenixH

Styleanyone said:


> Is this VCA bracelet in the US? I called the boutique and was told none in US with lazuli stone with YG.


Sorry, I’m from Asia


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

PhoenixH said:


> Haha that’s true. It’s a gorgeous piece but very pricey! Even more so than the other alternating diamond motif bracelets offered such as onyx and malachite


I was at ION yesterday and they told me Singapore received 0 pieces of lapis this year. No necklace, no bracelet, no nothing. What a joke!


----------



## HADASSA

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I was at ION yesterday and they told me Singapore received 0 pieces of lapis this year. No necklace, no bracelet, no nothing. What a joke!


Don't you just feel insulted because you know the truth?

I would tell them I know otherwise and don't waste their time lying to me. It just makes them look worse.


----------



## Brennamom

HADASSA said:


> Don't you just feel insulted because you know the truth?
> 
> I would tell them I know otherwise and don't waste their time lying to me. It just makes them look worse.


I almost said that to the phone rep when told VCA NEVER does custom orders...


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Funnily enough when I asked VCA HK to merge a 5 motif carnelian bracelet with a 5 motif pave bracelet to create a 10 motif alternating necklace, they told me they could not do custom orders as well .... and I absolutely love the HK VCA team.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Stardust Andromeda said:


> Funnily enough when I asked VCA HK to merge a 5 motif carnelian bracelet with a 5 motif pave bracelet to create a 10 motif alternating necklace, they told me they could not do custom orders as well .... and I absolutely love the HK VCA team.



They won’t merge 2 pieces into 1 for sure as that changes the design completely but they might approve a new special order of Carnelian/Pave 10 motif. They won’t even turn my 10 motif Turquoise into 2 bracelets (5 motifs each) as that will change the purpose/design of the piece and invalidates the guarantee.


----------



## Bethc

Just thought I’d add this here too, it’s the Selfridges LE yg/carnelian bracelet.


----------



## Nuggetz

There are 3 new limited perlee bracelets to be offered in middle east boutiques


----------



## Nuggetz

3 skinny pave perlee bangles as well as 3 couleur cuffs in turquoise and malachite and carnelian matching the three coulers rings with diamonds


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Nuggetz said:


> 3 skinny pave perlee bangles as well as 3 couleur cuffs in turquoise and malachite and carnelian matching the three coulers rings with diamonds



I believe that they will be more widely offered in other locations later.  I already saw a little preview in my local boutique.


----------



## Nuggetz

Honestly I thought the skinny paves were cute but I hated the couleurs cuffs


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

So happy to own this as of today!  Ltd Ed 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant.  It’s my baby gift to commemorate 3rd baby girl arriving soon!  It’s at VCA now getting extended slightly and having the clasp replaced to the flat, current one (I’m crazy and want the clasp to match my 5 and 10 motif lol) Should only take 10 days and was reasonable price too.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So happy to own this as of today!  Ltd Ed 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant.  It’s my baby gift to commemorate 3rd baby girl arriving soon!  It’s at VCA now getting extended slightly and having the clasp replaced to the flat, current one (I’m crazy and want the clasp to match my 5 and 10 motif lol) Should only take 10 days and was reasonable price too.
> 
> View attachment 4158337


such a pretty pretty pink.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Anyone have more info on this one?  Apparently it’s amethyst and at the Dubai store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone have more info on this one?  Apparently it’s amethyst and at the Dubai store.
> View attachment 4159128



This has been discussed somewhere around here. [emoji848]

It’s actually lavender porcelain and (sadly) limited to Dubai.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Stardust Andromeda said:


> such a pretty pretty pink.



It really is I’m thrilled with the color!  If they made more of anything with this stone I would be in big trouble [emoji38]


----------



## Suzie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So happy to own this as of today!  Ltd Ed 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant.  It’s my baby gift to commemorate 3rd baby girl arriving soon!  It’s at VCA now getting extended slightly and having the clasp replaced to the flat, current one (I’m crazy and want the clasp to match my 5 and 10 motif lol) Should only take 10 days and was reasonable price too.
> 
> View attachment 4158337


How pretty and a great way to commemorate your upcoming baby girl, congrats.


----------



## Suzie

EpiFanatic said:


> Anyone have more info on this one?  Apparently it’s amethyst and at the Dubai store.
> View attachment 4159128


Wow, what a gorgeous colour. It really isn’t fair that they limit some pieces to certain countries.


----------



## Happyish

Suzie said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous colour. It really isn’t fair that they limit some pieces to certain countries.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Happyish

It's porcelain . . . https://www.vancleefarpels.com/me/e...vintage-alhambra-long-necklace-20-motifs.html


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi ladies, I’ll be going to Japan next month. Am I right in thinking that they have an exclusive at the Ginza flagship store, MOP/RG pendant, same size as the blue Sevres in Place Vendome? Does anyone have this MOP peice?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I’ll be going to Japan next month. Am I right in thinking that they have an exclusive at the Ginza flagship store, MOP/RG pendant, same size as the blue Sevres in Place Vendome? Does anyone have this MOP peice?



Yes you are correct. bb10lue has this on IG. It's so amazing; I hope they still have it when I go to Tokyo coming up.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I’ll be going to Japan next month. Am I right in thinking that they have an exclusive at the Ginza flagship store, MOP/RG pendant, same size as the blue Sevres in Place Vendome? Does anyone have this MOP peice?


I asked the same thing in Paris to my SA! Yes it does exist according to what I understood. 
 I cant wait to see it on you


----------



## Sparkledolll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes you are correct. bb10lue has this on IG. It's so amazing; I hope they still have it when I go to Tokyo coming up.





Rami00 said:


> I asked the same thing in Paris to my SA! Yes it does exist according to what I understood.
> I cant wait to see it on you



Yasss!!! Thank you Ladies! I will try to pick one up when I’m there next month [emoji2]


----------



## Happyish

Nuggetz said:


> 3 skinny pave perlee bangles as well as 3 couleur cuffs in turquoise and malachite and carnelian matching the three coulers rings with diamonds


What are the couleur cuffs?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Happyish said:


> What are the couleur cuffs?


New introductions to the perlee line.
Each one has a pave "ball" on one end and a stone "ball" on the other end...
I believe that the turquoise is paired with wg, the malachite with yg and the carnelian with pg.
The body of the bracelet sort of reminds me of the latest perlee bangle with the multi rows of perlee beads.  
I apologize if this is confusing....I don't have a photo but seem to recall seeing one posted somewhere here a while back.


----------



## Happyish

texasgirliegirl said:


> New introductions to the perlee line.
> Each one has a pave "ball" on one end and a stone "ball" on the other end...
> I believe that the turquoise is paired with wg, the malachite with yg and the carnelian with pg.
> The body of the bracelet sort of reminds me of the latest perlee bangle with the multi rows of perlee beads.
> I apologize if this is confusing....I don't have a photo but seem to recall seeing one posted somewhere here a while back.


I know exactly what you're referring to. Just didn't know the name! thank you


----------



## cloee

Natalie j said:


> Hi ladies, I’ll be going to Japan next month. Am I right in thinking that they have an exclusive at the Ginza flagship store, MOP/RG pendant, same size as the blue Sevres in Place Vendome? Does anyone have this MOP peice?



Last time I inquired, they still have it.



i am looking forward to this one too...
Please do share some photos when you get a chance.


----------



## fashionelite

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So happy to own this as of today!  Ltd Ed 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant.  It’s my baby gift to commemorate 3rd baby girl arriving soon!  It’s at VCA now getting extended slightly and having the clasp replaced to the flat, current one (I’m crazy and want the clasp to match my 5 and 10 motif lol) Should only take 10 days and was reasonable price too.
> 
> View attachment 4158337


May I ask where you got it from? I’ve been looking for one everywhere!!


----------



## hb925

This is a rather odd question, but how much of a premium should one expect to pay for a LE holiday pendant? I have my eye on the grey mop one and a couple popped up recently. I've never purchased anything from VCA before.


----------



## surfer

Suzie said:


> How pretty and a great way to commemorate your upcoming baby girl, congrats.


Hi suzie can I please ask if yours is the pink enamel one?

Sorry just realise I wrote to the wrong person


----------



## surfer

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So happy to own this as of today!  Ltd Ed 2015 pink sevres holiday pendant.  It’s my baby gift to commemorate 3rd baby girl arriving soon!  It’s at VCA now getting extended slightly and having the clasp replaced to the flat, current one (I’m crazy and want the clasp to match my 5 and 10 motif lol) Should only take 10 days and was reasonable price too.
> 
> View attachment 4158337



Hi balanciagaplaneT! Can I please ask about your pink holiday limited edition one and if yours started also with JE5xxxxx? I bought one but it hasn’t arrived yet and hoping to ask how to go about making sure it’s an authentic pre-loved one . Thank you!


----------



## surfer

pazt said:


> A few LE pendants :
> 
> 1) 2015 Holiday pendant in pink sevre with diamond in RG
> 2) Special LE letterwood pendant with diamond in RG issued in 2012
> 3) 2014 Holiday pendant in grey MOP with diamond in RG



Hi Pazt! Newbie here and I just bought a pink sevre holiday pendant from a jeweler. I am so new and afraid I am perhaps not knowledgeable enough to know if it’s a genuine one or not. I would love to hear if yours starts with JE5xxxxx like mine. I heard that the same series should be starting with similar numbers. Is this rumour or myths?


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Hi Pazt! Newbie here and I just bought a pink serve from a jeweler. I am so new and afraid I am perhaps not knowledgeable enough to know if it’s a genuine one or not. I would love to hear if yours starts with JE5xxxxx like mine. I heard that the same series should be starting with similar numbers. Is this rumour or myths?



Be careful. This is one of the most faked VCA items. Make sure to include the ~$1500 VCA authentication fee in your budget.


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> Be careful. This is one of the most faked VCA items. Make sure to include the ~$1500 VCA authentication fee in your budget.



Oh dear thanks for the warning. It looks quite good but since I am new yes I want to be sure. I already got Real to do an online authentication but not sure how good they are. Do you know how long it takes to send it away or authentication? I would be so sad if it comes back negative :/


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfer said:


> Oh dear thanks for the warning. It looks quite good but since I am new yes I want to be sure. I already got Real to do an online authentication but not sure how good they are. Do you know how long it takes to send it away or authentication? I would be so sad if it comes back negative :/


Do you mind sharing info re the seller?
It is true that these pendants are often faked. 
It’s a huge problem nowadays.


----------



## surfer

texasgirliegirl said:


> Do you mind sharing info re the seller?
> It is true that these pendants are often faked.
> It’s a huge problem nowadays.


Thanks for your reply texasgirliegirl! I got it from a jeweler called court & covet which I think used to be called fabrikant and sons. They have a brick and mortar store in nyc apparently but I am not there. They have a decent return policy. Do you know them? I am trying to be as diligent as I can. Just wondering if any of the ladies on here can shed some light on the serial number as basically I found 2-3 others for sale in the past and they all started with JE3xxxxx but mine is JE5xxxxx which seems odd? I would think the same series especially limited editions such as these will all start at least with the same first number. Hoping some owners will help me out here and based on that I might just not go forward with this sale as it’s too strange to have this difference. But again I am new so maybe the serial numbers are completely random with VCA.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

surfer said:


> Thanks for your reply texasgirliegirl! I got it from a jeweler called court & covet which I think used to be called fabrikant and sons. They have a brick and mortar store in nyc apparently but I am not there. They have a decent return policy. Do you know them? I am trying to be as diligent as I can. Just wondering if any of the ladies on here can shed some light on the serial number as basically I found 2-3 others for sale in the past and they all started with JE3xxxxx but mine is JE5xxxxx which seems odd? I would think the same series especially limited editions such as these will all start at least with the same first number. Hoping some owners will help me out here and based on that I might just not go forward with this sale as it’s too strange to have this difference. But again I am new so maybe the serial numbers are completely random with VCA.


I don’t wish to worry you but purchasing from one of these resellers would just make me nervous. I’m sorry. Please be sure that they give you a liberal return window and DO get it authenticated at VCA. 
While we can share clues re serial numbers those are easily faked. 
Btw, the pendant should be porcelain and not enamel.


----------



## surfer

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t wish to worry you but purchasing from one of these resellers would just make me nervous. I’m sorry. Please be sure that they give you a liberal return window and DO get it authenticated at VCA.
> While we can share clues re serial numbers those are easily faked.
> Btw, the pendant should be porcelain and not enamel.


Yes I actually haven’t received it yet as they are going to send it to me when I am back in California. I love it so much but I am wondering if i should leave it just in the worst case that it’s too much trouble to return etc. When you mean there are many fakes do you mean in this particular pink porcelain or just the Alhambra line in general? I plan to buy all my others from the boutique. It’s just this pink one that really tugs at me ahhhh


----------



## Notorious Pink

This discussion is completely off-topic. 
Further, this is not the appropriate place to be discussing authentication. There should be nothing about authentication on this thread, And any details presented here only gives the people who produce fakes more information to go on.. Authentication questions need to be limited to The authentication threads only.


----------



## Iyang

surfer said:


> Thanks for your reply texasgirliegirl! I got it from a jeweler called court & covet which I think used to be called fabrikant and sons. They have a brick and mortar store in nyc apparently but I am not there. They have a decent return policy. Do you know them? I am trying to be as diligent as I can. Just wondering if any of the ladies on here can shed some light on the serial number as basically I found 2-3 others for sale in the past and they all started with JE3xxxxx but mine is JE5xxxxx which seems odd? I would think the same series especially limited editions such as these will all start at least with the same first number. Hoping some owners will help me out here and based on that I might just not go forward with this sale as it’s too strange to have this difference. But again I am new so maybe the serial numbers are completely random with VCA.



Both of mine starts with JE3xxxxx


----------



## Notorious Pink

@lyang That sort of information really should not be posted, as I suggested right above your post.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine. Ginza special edition magic Alhambra pendant ☺️


----------



## Lisa-SH

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is mine. Ginza special edition magic Alhambra pendant ☺️
> View attachment 4222835
> 
> View attachment 4222836


Here is the another long one of Ginza edition necklace, very attempting...Not sure any lucky lady here had purchased this long necklace. If yes please share pictures or experience. Thanks .


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is the another long one of Ginza edition necklace, very attempting...Not sure any lucky lady here had purchased this long necklace. If yes please share pictures or experience. Thanks .
> View attachment 4223321



Wow, that is a really pretty necklace. Is it PG?


----------



## DreamingPink

BBC said:


> Wow, that is a really pretty necklace. Is it PG?



Yes it is ~
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/e...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-11-motifs.html


----------



## Notorious Pink

MiniNavy said:


> Yes it is ~
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/jp/e...0-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-11-motifs.html



Thank you!

Yikes - beautiful but pricey! [emoji389][emoji51][emoji384]


----------



## surfer

After almost giving up I ended up with my first two pieces of VCA. They are my dream pieces and I am so thankful to some of you for kindly reaching out to help me during my search. 

Here’s the pics. Can’t wait to see what else awaits on my VCA journey


----------



## fashionelite

surfer said:


> View attachment 4228661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After almost giving up I ended up with my first two pieces of VCA. They are my dream pieces and I am so thankful to some of you for kindly reaching out to help me during my search.
> 
> Here’s the pics. Can’t wait to see what else awaits on my VCA journey


Congrats! Those are my dream piece too. May I ask where you got the pink pendant from? I have been looking everywhere for one


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

surfer said:


> View attachment 4228661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After almost giving up I ended up with my first two pieces of VCA. They are my dream pieces and I am so thankful to some of you for kindly reaching out to help me during my search.
> 
> Here’s the pics. Can’t wait to see what else awaits on my VCA journey


So gorgeous! Dangerous but exciting VCA journey awaits you.


----------



## hb925

So excited to join the group with my new-to-me 2014 holiday pendant!


----------



## Suzil

Hello everybody! I am new to VCA, so pardon me if I ask a silly question. I realize the holiday pendant is a LE piece, but for the experienced ones here - how unlikely/likely is that this piece is still available after the holiday period the piece was released for? TIA!!


----------



## Alena21

Suzil said:


> Hello everybody! I am new to VCA, so pardon me if I ask a silly question. I realize the holiday pendant is a LE piece, but for the experienced ones here - how unlikely/likely is that this piece is still available after the holiday period the piece was released for? TIA!!


Depends on demand.  If the material they pick for the HP is deemed popular/desirable they will get sold out rather quickly. The Bulls eye from last year was available long after the holidays and maybe still is


----------



## Suzil

Alena21 said:


> Depends on demand.  If the material they pick for the HP is deemed popular/desirable they will get sold out rather quickly. The Bulls eye from last year was available long after the holidays and maybe still is


That makes sense, thank you so much!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Was so excited to stop by the Ginza VCA store in Tokyo to take a look at the special edition Ginza necklace. I'm from Toronto, Canada so its very hard for me to get to Ginza VCA! The first thing the SA said when we walked in wasn't 'Hello', it was 'We are closed now'. I looked at my watch and there was 15 minutes left until closing time... I think this year will be the last time I make the trek to Ginza. Ginza has turned into a madhouse. Will stick to Omotesando or Tokyo midtown. 

Anyway, the SA let me know (he was sooo annoyed and done that I dared asking a question rather than leave immediately) the wait time is 6 months for the special Ginza edition necklace pendant. Its pretty nice but the whole experience put me off buying it completely.


----------



## Lisa-SH

champagne_xoxo said:


> Was so excited to stop by the Ginza VCA store in Tokyo to take a look at the special edition Ginza necklace. I'm from Toronto, Canada so its very hard for me to get to Ginza VCA! The first thing the SA said when we walked in wasn't 'Hello', it was 'We are closed now'. I looked at my watch and there was 15 minutes left until closing time... I think this year will be the last time I make the trek to Ginza. Ginza has turned into a madhouse. Will stick to Omotesando or Tokyo midtown.
> 
> Anyway, the SA let me know (he was sooo annoyed and done that I dared asking a question rather than leave immediately) the wait time is 6 months for the special Ginza edition necklace pendant. Its pretty nice but the whole experience put me off buying it completely.


Next time if you have opportunity visiting Tokyo again, you can call the boutique before your trip asking for Boutique Store Manager Chika. She is super nice and professional, transferring from VCA Paris to Ginza around 2 years ago. Supposedly she worked for Cartier before.

Before I visited Ginza last October called the store a couple months in advance, and was able to connect with her via phone and then email, and message app. I asked her to reserve one Ginza special edition pendant for me to pick up by letting her know the arrival date. During all the months communication, she was super helpful even offered information for the restaurant or tour if we needed. I had great time visiting the store and picked up the pendant, and browsed all other beautiful items. Of course she was hoping I would purchase the long Ginza special edition necklace with combination of magic pave diamond motif, Alhambra and Byzantine, which would be over CAD$76000. Hopefully it can be done next time.


----------



## Happyish

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is the another long one of Ginza edition necklace, very attempting...Not sure any lucky lady here had purchased this long necklace. If yes please share pictures or experience. Thanks .
> View attachment 4223321


My goodness, that's beautiful. I love that it includes the byzantine. That's a very user-friendly necklace!


----------



## gagabag

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is the another long one of Ginza edition necklace, very attempting...Not sure any lucky lady here had purchased this long necklace. If yes please share pictures or experience. Thanks .
> View attachment 4223321



So stunning! I wish I knew about this when I went to Ginza last October. Is the single motif magic a white MOP in PG?


----------



## Lisa-SH

gagabag said:


> So stunning! I wish I knew about this when I went to Ginza last October. Is the single motif magic a white MOP in PG?


Yes. Rose gold symbolizes Sakura in Japan.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Hi all! I am new to the Van Cleef fan club with my purchase of the 2018 holiday pendant which I love! I am disappointed to have missed out on the pedants from previous years, specifically the pink sevres, grey mother of pearl and onyx. Does anyone know whether these are available in any boutiques (I know highly unlikely) or what a reputable “preloved” source may be to check? Thanks!


----------



## Iyang

gagabag said:


> So stunning! I wish I knew about this when I went to Ginza last October. Is the single motif magic a white MOP in PG?



It is MOP in rose gold (pink gold)


----------



## Hobbiezm

Sharing my Grey MOP / Rose Gold necklace with Rock Crystal - they pair so lovely with neutrals and white. Thankyou for letting me share!


----------



## opadiva

Hobbiezm said:


> Sharing my Grey MOP / Rose Gold necklace with Rock Crystal - they pair so lovely with neutrals and white. Thankyou for letting me share!


Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing, I’m twin with you on both however still waiting for the grey mop to arrive from the workshop ☺️


----------



## pazt

Hobbiezm said:


> Sharing my Grey MOP / Rose Gold necklace with Rock Crystal - they pair so lovely with neutrals and white. Thankyou for letting me share!




STUNNING!


----------



## Iyang

Just got my new necklace and new bag this week.


----------



## Hobbiezm

opadiva said:


> Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing, I’m twin with you on both however still waiting for the grey mop to arrive from the workshop [emoji5]



Thankyou hon- yes the grey MOP is worth waiting for! Hope it comes quickly [emoji57]


----------



## Hobbiezm

pazt said:


> STUNNING!



Thankyou Pazt!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Iyang said:


> Just got my new necklace and new bag this week.



Omg this is a deadly combo... I’m in love [emoji7]!!


----------



## veeleigh

Love! You have me wishing my SO RG/GMOP set was ready! 
(Aside: it seems like VCA has put through/encouraged a lot of SO's recently, no?)




Hobbiezm said:


> Sharing my Grey MOP / Rose Gold necklace with Rock Crystal - they pair so lovely with neutrals and white. Thankyou for letting me share!


----------



## Hobbiezm

veeleigh said:


> Love! You have me wishing my SO RG/GMOP set was ready!
> (Aside: it seems like VCA has put through/encouraged a lot of SO's recently, no?)



You are right- lots more SOs being approved! hope your lovely necklace quickly [emoji4]


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

veeleigh said:


> Love! You have me wishing my SO RG/GMOP set was ready!
> (Aside: it seems like VCA has put through/encouraged a lot of SO's recently, no?)


I wonder if there are any pre-conditions to be satisfied before a SO for an item is approved? Or anyone with any VCA spending habit and collection can place a SO? Or is it more likely to be approved for “who’s who”?


----------



## opadiva

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wonder if there are any pre-conditions to be satisfied before a SO for an item is approved? Or anyone with any VCA spending habit and collection can place a SO? Or is it more likely to be approved for “who’s who”?


Others please chime in , I can only speak from my experiences. I live where there is a flagship store and am a regular client although by no means a VVIP or maybe even VIP as I only buy what I like and no high jewelry


----------



## EpiFanatic

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wonder if there are any pre-conditions to be satisfied before a SO for an item is approved? Or anyone with any VCA spending habit and collection can place a SO? Or is it more likely to be approved for “who’s who”?



I am definitely NOT a VIP and not a big spender. I don’t even have a free standing boutique near me. My SA at NM wasn’t too keen on trying to place a special order. It was while I was on vacation that I went to a boutique and met a lovely SA who was able to place a special order for me. Prior to that I had only one five motif bracelet, three vintage pendants and a couple of sweet bracelets, so definitely not a pricey collection. She needed to list all the pieces I owned and she applied for me. I received a reply in about two weeks with the approval and the pricing.  My gut says it depends on the specific piece you are requesting. The WG and onyx had been produced before but I missed it.  And you may end up not placing the order if you don’t like the pricing.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

EpiFanatic said:


> I am definitely NOT a VIP and not a big spender. I don’t even have a free standing boutique near me. My SA at NM wasn’t too keen on trying to place a special order. It was while I was on vacation that I went to a boutique and met a lovely SA who was able to place a special order for me. Prior to that I had only one five motif bracelet, three vintage pendants and a couple of sweet bracelets, so definitely not a pricey collection. She needed to list all the pieces I owned and she applied for me. I received a reply in about two weeks with the approval and the pricing.  My gut says it depends on the specific piece you are requesting. The WG and onyx had been produced before but I missed it.  And you may end up not placing the order if you don’t like the pricing.


Thank you for your response! Much appreciated.

I guess humility/loveliness is not applied uniformly throughout VCAs across the globe.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

opadiva said:


> Others please chime in , I can only speak from my experiences. I live where there is a flagship store and am a regular client although by no means a VVIP or maybe even VIP as I only buy what I like and no high jewelry


Seems like some of you have better luck with SO. I am so envious!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wonder if there are any pre-conditions to be satisfied before a SO for an item is approved? Or anyone with any VCA spending habit and collection can place a SO? Or is it more likely to be approved for “who’s who”?



I can only speak for my own experience but I too would not consider myself a ‘big spender’ at VCA, just someone who loves the jewelry and also have found a very sweet SA who is kind and helpful. I simply asked and was informed that it was approved though my SA did mention it might get more difficult going forward. They did do an inventory check on what was bought and where, and found out it was approved quickly. Hope this is helpful and good luck to everyone!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wonder if there are any pre-conditions to be satisfied before a SO for an item is approved? Or anyone with any VCA spending habit and collection can place a SO? Or is it more likely to be approved for “who’s who”?


Not anymore. 
In fact, another TPF member (with little prior purchase history) was offered the SO that I had declined. 
Ultimately VCA is in the business of selling jewelry.


----------



## Suzie

Iyang said:


> Just got my new necklace and new bag this week.


Wow, they are both stunning, congrats!


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> Trying to decide if I should add the limited edition onyx earrings.....
> For those that already have the vintage onyx earrings are you adding the new Limited ed to your collection?



Kimber did you end up getting the black onyx LE earrings?? Late to the party again lol I might just have to settle for the normal one


----------



## kimber418

surfer said:


> Kimber did you end up getting the black onyx LE earrings?? Late to the party again lol I might just have to settle for the normal one



Hi Surfer!  I did get them and loved them but after a year I found that I did not wear them that often.   I have my favorites in my collection.....YG large Frivole,  YG small frivole,  WG pave frivole,  YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings,  YG perlee hoop earrings (most worn) and several vintage Alhambra earrings.   I just never reached for the black onyx LE earrings so I sold them.   They are beautiful and I really did love them so I am glad someone that bought them loves and wears them!


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> hopingoneday,  I do remember when this was introduced.  It is so beautiful.   I would love a pink 20 motif someday.  Thanks for posting!


Kimber me too I wish they would release more pink toned stones or porcelain!!


----------



## surfer

kimber418 said:


> Hi Surfer!  I did get them and loved them but after a year I found that I did not wear them that often.   I have my favorites in my collection.....YG large Frivole,  YG small frivole,  WG pave frivole,  YG pave vintage Alhambra earrings,  YG perlee hoop earrings (most worn) and several vintage Alhambra earrings.   I just never reached for the black onyx LE earrings so I sold them.   They are beautiful and I really did love them so I am glad someone that bought them loves and wears them!



Kimber I would love to get my hands on one. Will have to keep my eyes and ears super alert! I find it much nicer than the regular onyx vintage earrings.


----------



## surfer

I


fashionelite said:


> Congrats! Those are my dream piece too. May I ask where you got the pink pendant from? I have been looking everywhere for one



Sorry for the delay I got really lucky and was offered it by an eBay seller who sourced it from someone she knew. It was brand new basically and I didn’t pay more than the other pre-loved premium which was a miracle. I have seen some popping up but not sure about the authenticity which is what I had trouble with. We drove to pick this one up in person and paid cash. It was a crazy trip


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Kimber I would love to get my hands on one. Will have to keep my eyes and ears super alert! I find it much nicer than the regular onyx vintage earrings.



You should ask your SA, as of November or December there was still at least one pair available for purchase.


----------



## surfer

nicole0612 said:


> You should ask your SA, as of November or December there was still at least one pair available for purchase.



Seriously wow do you recall in which country this was? I am not in the us at this time but have some friends there still.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Seriously wow do you recall in which country this was? I am not in the us at this time but have some friends there still.



Hi, I responded to your PM. Kimber was talking about the LE Holiday onyx and diamond earrings from last year, and there was still at least one pair available when I purchased the LE pendant this year (so Nov/Dec), because my SA offered to sell it to me at that time. Unfortunately, the LE Holiday onyx and diamond pendant you messaged me about would be sold out as it is years older. Sorry for the misunderstanding. However, if you are interested in the earrings also, it is worth asking about. This was in the US, Neiman Marcus, but the item would have been ordered from the VCA New York store.


----------



## LadyCupid

I bought this Selfridges Limited Edition Carnelian/Yellow Gold alternating a while ago. I picked one of the darkest ruby red out of a bunch the SA had shown. Attached are two pictures. One outdoor under the shade and another indoor with natural lighting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

yodaling1 said:


> I bought this Selfridges Limited Edition Carnelian/Yellow Gold alternating a while ago. I picked one of the darkest ruby red out of a bunch the SA had shown. Attached are two pictures. One outdoor under the shade and another indoor with natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4334068
> View attachment 4334069



I love this. It’s gorgeous. So sad I missed it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> I bought this Selfridges Limited Edition Carnelian/Yellow Gold alternating a while ago. I picked one of the darkest ruby red out of a bunch the SA had shown. Attached are two pictures. One outdoor under the shade and another indoor with natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4334068
> View attachment 4334069



Wow, that’s beautiful!


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Wow, that’s beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## LadyCupid

EpiFanatic said:


> I love this. It’s gorgeous. So sad I missed it.


I am sorry you missed it. There are many other beautiful creations in the permanent line like the blue agate and the guilloche. Hopefully you can find something else. 

I wanted the rock crystal too but did not know where to get this and was told only for VIP too. Oh well.


----------



## ehy12

OMG. Was offered this limited edition Turquoise watch. I haven't seen turquoise in so long...stunned!


----------



## Rami00

ehy12 said:


> OMG. Was offered this limited edition Turquoise watch. I haven't seen turquoise in so long...stunned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340249


Soooooo pretty!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Soooooo pretty!


[emoji7]


----------



## chanelchic2002

ehy12 said:


> OMG. Was offered this limited edition Turquoise watch. I haven't seen turquoise in so long...stunned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340249



Nice!


----------



## DreamingPink

ehy12 said:


> OMG. Was offered this limited edition Turquoise watch. I haven't seen turquoise in so long...stunned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340249



So gorgeous thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ehy12

MiniNavy said:


> So gorgeous thank you for sharing!!


[emoji7]


----------



## Hobbiezm

ehy12 said:


> OMG. Was offered this limited edition Turquoise watch. I haven't seen turquoise in so long...stunned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340249



Be still my heart, the watch is indeed gorgeous! Are you thinking of moving on it? My SA asked me if I’d be interested, but my preference was turned on the Rose Gold sweet Alhambra watch. He gently nudged me towards the Turquoise watch since it’s limited in nature, but i wasn’t sure about the contrast.

Regardless- thankyou for sharing- it is truly appreciated! I come here in between meetings for some eye candy


----------



## ehy12

Hobbiezm said:


> Be still my heart, the watch is indeed gorgeous! Are you thinking of moving on it? My SA asked me if I’d be interested, but my preference was turned on the Rose Gold sweet Alhambra watch. He gently nudged me towards the Turquoise watch since it’s limited in nature, but i wasn’t sure about the contrast.
> 
> Regardless- thankyou for sharing- it is truly appreciated! I come here in between meetings for some eye candy


I grabbed it![emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## Hobbiezm

ehy12 said:


> I grabbed it![emoji177][emoji7]



Smart , smart smart~!!! Plz share action shots if you can...


----------



## ehy12

Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.


----------



## TankerToad

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961



Beauty !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


Holy Grail VCA watch! looooove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


This is just breathtaking!!!


----------



## ehy12

etoupebirkin said:


> This is just breathtaking!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopingoneday said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has ever posted a photo of the LE magic size pendant in raspberry Sèvres porcelain that VCA produced for its show at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs in Paris a few years ago? (I know we’ve all seen Purseinsanity’s gorgeous 20-motif in the same shade)! Anyway, cheers, and here’s hoping they continue to offer some affordable LEs in the future!:
> 
> View attachment 3941763


I. DIED.


----------



## innerpeace85

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


Wow stunning! Love turquoise


----------



## Hobbiezm

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961



Thankyou @ehy12 for sharing - TDF- Wear her in good health! I love the meaning of having the stone represent strength and tranquility... this piece is truly special [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## ehy12

Hobbiezm said:


> Thankyou @ehy12 for sharing - TDF- Wear her in good health! I love the meaning of having the stone represent strength and tranquility... this piece is truly special [emoji173]️[emoji177]


Thank you![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## marbella8

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961



That watch is stunning on you! Congrats!


----------



## Happyish

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


Gorgeous! Quite spectacular . . .


----------



## Happyish

Israeli_Flava said:


> I. DIED.


What a yummy color!


----------



## baghagg

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


Outstanding!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961



Phenomenal!!!


----------



## Alena21

No idea if these are LE, or SO or just vintage but they are so, so pretty!


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4351622
> View attachment 4351618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if these are LE, or SO or just vintage but they are so, so pretty!


----------



## Rami00

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


OMG WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> OMG WOW! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## chanelchic2002

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961



Nice!!


----------



## Iyang

Here are my three limited edition Magic Alhambra. Hong Kong, Ginza Tokyo, and Paris


----------



## andforpoise

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4357930
> 
> Here are my three limited edition Magic Alhambra. Hong Kong, Ginza Tokyo, and Paris


[emoji33] they're so beautiful!


----------



## opadiva

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4357930
> 
> Here are my three limited edition Magic Alhambra. Hong Kong, Ginza Tokyo, and Paris


@Iyang you picked the most beautiful shade of carnelian, what a perfect pendant❤️


----------



## Alena21

Gorgeous!


Iyang said:


> View attachment 4357930
> 
> Here are my three limited edition Magic Alhambra. Hong Kong, Ginza Tokyo, and Paris


----------



## Notorious Pink

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4357930
> 
> Here are my three limited edition Magic Alhambra. Hong Kong, Ginza Tokyo, and Paris



Seriously that carnelian is PERFECTION


----------



## tbbbjb

Check this thread out for more information on the LE Sèvres Porcelain at Place Vendome
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sevres-porcelain.913162/


----------



## tbbbjb

I believe BBC to be correct it.  Here is a photo from another thread.  If it is THAT color you are seeking, it does/ did actual exist.  





hopingoneday said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has ever posted a photo of the LE magic size pendant in raspberry Sèvres porcelain that VCA produced for its show at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs in Paris a few years ago? (I know we’ve all seen Purseinsanity’s gorgeous 20-motif in the same shade)! Anyway, cheers, and here’s hoping they continue to offer some affordable LEs in the future!:
> 
> View attachment 3941763


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is some beautiful eye candy:



purseinsanity said:


> I also was appalled at the thought of paying so much for porcelain, but once I saw it, I was hooked.  I highly recommend it for any of you who are on the fence.  I guess I'm biased though


----------



## Notorious Pink

tbbbjb said:


> Here is some beautiful eye candy:
> View attachment 4363360



Always happy to see a repost of my ultra-HG pieces 
[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
(though it’s always amazing what one will find if they read through all the awesome info posted here...)


----------



## Phoenix123

tbbbjb said:


> Here is some beautiful eye candy:
> View attachment 4363360



OMG!!  I die!!


----------



## Summerof89

Thanks all. OMG THAT PINK/RASPBERRY ON THAT B. 
I AM SO IN LOVE.


----------



## Summerof89

BBC said:


> Always happy to see a repost of my ultra-HG pieces
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> (though it’s always amazing what one will find if they read through all the awesome info posted here...)



Omg I’m so in love. My home work tonight is to find all the info on that pink edition from this thread.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


> Omg I’m so in love. My home work tonight is to find all the info on that pink edition from this thread.



Happy reading! You will find lots of other incredible stuff here!


----------



## Alena21

The raspberry pink is so beautiful... and there is agate the exact same colour....VCA spies I hope you are reading this. I don't want to buy porcelain. It is where I draw the line for myself


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> The raspberry pink is so beautiful... and there is agate the exact same colour....VCA spies I hope you are reading this. I don't want to buy porcelain. It is where I draw the line for myself



What is wrong with VCA porcelain?  I am just curious.  The pink porcelain Holiday pendant is still in demand as are 
many of the vintage Alhambra porcelain pieces.   I am happy VCA keeps porcelain in their collections along with varying the stone selections for the vintage Alhambra line.  Otherwise it not possible to get some of the dramatic "colors"  for many of their pieces.  Turquoise is an exception.    I would love to get a 20 motif raspberry vintage Alhambra someday if it ever is offered.


----------



## Alena21

kimber418 said:


> What is wrong with VCA porcelain?  I am just curious.  The pink porcelain Holiday pendant is still in demand as are
> many of the vintage Alhambra porcelain pieces.   I am happy VCA keeps porcelain in their collections along with varying the stone selections for the vintage Alhambra line.  Otherwise it not possible to get some of the dramatic "colors"  for many of their pieces.  Turquoise is an exception.    I would love to get a 20 motif raspberry vintage Alhambra someday if it ever is offered.


 Nothing is wrong.I personally prefer natural stones than man made materials for couture jewelry and for this money.
Porcelain, resin, glass etc belong to costume jewelry for me.
Raspberry agate will be a whole other story


----------



## Happyish

BBC said:


> Always happy to see a repost of my ultra-HG pieces
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> (though it’s always amazing what one will find if they read through all the awesome info posted here...)


Gorgeous!


----------



## Happyish

Alena21 said:


> Nothing is wrong.I personally prefer natural stones than man made materials for couture jewelry and for this money.
> Porcelain, resin, glass etc belong to costume jewelry for me.
> Raspberry agate will be a whole other story



I couldn't have said it better. HOWEVER, that raspberry is pretty gorgeous. With that being said, I can't see putting that kind of money into Sevres porcelain. Though how I find an exception for letterwood, which is hardly a precious stone, is beyond me. Perhaps because of it's historical significance in VCA jewelry in the 70's? I don't know


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know if there are going to be more limited editions this year? And where?


----------



## Vcacollector

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know if there are going to be more limited editions this year? And where?



They are not exactly limited pieces, but I was informed that they are adding to their butterfly collection in late March. They are doing lapis and diamond butterfly earrings (yellow gold), a matching between the finger ring (lapis and diamond with yellow gold), a yellow gold and diamond butterfly pendant (previously they only had white gold with diamonds) and a yellow gold and diamond SINGLE butterfly ring. I have placed a down payment on several of the pieces and they are available for pick up at the end of March so I think it is a pretty firm date (they’ve told me what day to come in for pick up already). 

I’ve been told that these will be added to their permanent collection, however they are getting very few pieces in to start so there might be a long wait before they are seen actually displayed in store. I believe my store, which is a big one, is only getting one of each item


----------



## rk4265

Vcacollector said:


> They are not exactly limited pieces, but I was informed that they are adding to their butterfly collection in late March. They are doing lapis and diamond butterfly earrings (yellow gold), a matching between the finger ring (lapis and diamond with yellow gold), a yellow gold and diamond butterfly pendant (previously they only had white gold with diamonds) and a yellow gold and diamond SINGLE butterfly ring. I have placed a down payment on several of the pieces and they are available for pick up at the end of March so I think it is a pretty firm date (they’ve told me what day to come in for pick up already).
> 
> I’ve been told that these will be added to their permanent collection, however they are getting very few pieces in to start so there might be a long wait before they are seen actually displayed in store. I believe my store, which is a big one, is only getting one of each item


Those are beautiful. I saw pictures in prior posts. I was really talking about limited like the limited carnelian that selfriges had or the blue sevres in Paris vendome. Was wondering what’s in store this year.


----------



## Alena21

Vcacollector said:


> They are not exactly limited pieces, but I was informed that they are adding to their butterfly collection in late March. They are doing lapis and diamond butterfly earrings (yellow gold), a matching between the finger ring (lapis and diamond with yellow gold), a yellow gold and diamond butterfly pendant (previously they only had white gold with diamonds) and a yellow gold and diamond SINGLE butterfly ring. I have placed a down payment on several of the pieces and they are available for pick up at the end of March so I think it is a pretty firm date (they’ve told me what day to come in for pick up already).
> 
> I’ve been told that these will be added to their permanent collection, however they are getting very few pieces in to start so there might be a long wait before they are seen actually displayed in store. I believe my store, which is a big one, is only getting one of each item


These new items sound enticing.
Looking forward to checking them out!


----------



## Bee-licious

I read in past threads that the 2012 PG MOP holiday pendant wasn’t that popular. Does anyone have it? My hunch is it wasn’t popular because most people probably own (or have owned in the past) the regular MOP pendant so they didn’t want duplicates. I don’t have my first VCA piece yet but I do want a MOP pendant and I’m debating whether I should buy a preowned one from 2012.

Thoughts anyone? If I were to go the preowned route, does anyone recommend an authentication service (I don’t mind paying) that is reputable?


----------



## swisshera

Got them last year and hasn't get a chance to post. SA said they are 2 different things so I got them both.  Alternating lapis/ diamond in YG. Thanks for letting me share. And now these butteflies


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Alena21 said:


> Nothing is wrong.I personally prefer natural stones than man made materials for couture jewelry and for this money.
> Porcelain, resin, glass etc belong to costume jewelry for me.
> Raspberry agate will be a whole other story


I understand that totally, but still couldn't resist pink w/a diamond in the center! hahaha


----------



## Notorious Pink

swisshera said:


> View attachment 4367872
> View attachment 4367877
> 
> 
> Got them last year and hasn't get a chance to post. SA said they are 2 different things so I got them both.  Alternating lapis/ diamond in YG. Thanks for letting me share. And now these butteflies



Wow! These are both so beautiful!!!


----------



## Rami00

swisshera said:


> View attachment 4367872
> View attachment 4367877
> 
> 
> Got them last year and hasn't get a chance to post. SA said they are 2 different things so I got them both.  Alternating lapis/ diamond in YG. Thanks for letting me share. And now these butteflies


absolutely stunning!


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know is tiger eye is becoming discontinued due to scarcity of the stone? That is what I heard and I wanted to confirm.


----------



## gagabag

swisshera said:


> View attachment 4367872
> View attachment 4367877
> 
> 
> Got them last year and hasn't get a chance to post. SA said they are 2 different things so I got them both.  Alternating lapis/ diamond in YG. Thanks for letting me share. And now these butteflies



This is so breathtaking! I was offered to preorder the watch last year and declined as I didn’t think I “need” it then. Now I’m kicking myself!


----------



## swisshera

gagabag said:


> This is so breathtaking! I was offered to preorder the watch last year and declined as I didn’t think I “need” it then. Now I’m kicking myself!


I understand that feeling. I was offered to order both the Lapis and the Turquoise and I passed on the Turquoise (I have a Turquoise Magic Alhambra watch already) and now I am regretting not getting that too.


----------



## Alena21

BBC said:


> Wow! These are both so beautiful!!!


Oh wow! I have somehow missed this post. Beautiful photos! Excited!


----------



## Alena21

swisshera said:


> View attachment 4367872
> View attachment 4367877
> 
> 
> Got them last year and hasn't get a chance to post. SA said they are 2 different things so I got them both.  Alternating lapis/ diamond in YG. Thanks for letting me share. And now these butteflies


Gorgeous! Love the matching set!


----------



## Alena21

Israeli_Flava said:


> I understand that totally, but still couldn't resist pink w/a diamond in the center! hahaha


I was very enticing for me too! Had to use a lot of will power not to buy it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Alena21 said:


> I was very enticing for me too! Had to use a lot of will power not to buy it


Resistance was futile for me... I wear mine all the time... it's the prettiest dainty little pink ever.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Always happy to see a repost of my ultra-HG pieces
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> (though *it’s always amazing what one will find if they read through all the awesome info posted* here...)


Right! ... and terrible for the wallet! hahahahah


----------



## JewelryLover101

So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!


----------



## Alena21

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!


They go so well together for layering! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzil

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!


I am so jealous of all of you ladies with the 2018 holiday pendant!! Congrats on your new addition and i also dying to know what this year’s pendant will be!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!



Many congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## Summerof89

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!



How did you obtain the pink piece I didn’t think it’s available in stores ?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Summerof89 said:


> How did you obtain the pink piece I didn’t think it’s available in stores ?


No, it definitely isn’t available in stores.  I have been scouring reputable secondhand sources for the past few months and was finally able to locate one.  There are a lot of “super fakes” for this piece (as with all VCA), so you definitely have to be careful when buying.


----------



## LadyCupid

Lisa-SH said:


> Next time if you have opportunity visiting Tokyo again, you can call the boutique before your trip asking for Boutique Store Manager Chika. She is super nice and professional, transferring from VCA Paris to Ginza around 2 years ago. Supposedly she worked for Cartier before.
> 
> Before I visited Ginza last October called the store a couple months in advance, and was able to connect with her via phone and then email, and message app. I asked her to reserve one Ginza special edition pendant for me to pick up by letting her know the arrival date. During all the months communication, she was super helpful even offered information for the restaurant or tour if we needed. I had great time visiting the store and picked up the pendant, and browsed all other beautiful items. Of course she was hoping I would purchase the long Ginza special edition necklace with combination of magic pave diamond motif, Alhambra and Byzantine, which would be over CAD$76000. Hopefully it can be done next time.


@Lisa-SH Would you mind sharing Chika's contact (email and message app) information please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## surfer

LadyCupid said:


> @Lisa-SH Would you mind sharing Chika's contact (email and message app) information please? Thank you in advance.


Would love to know also please ladycupid if you hear back!


----------



## Summerof89

LE magic in carnelian, only available from HK Princes building store. Secured by my lovely SA 

She is 20mm in size, bigger than the vintage but smaller than the 25mm magic and she is just perfect.


----------



## ritalu

bags to die for said:


> lapis


Does anyone know how many of these 2010 Holiday Special Edition Lapis and Diamond pendants were made? 
I love it!


----------



## ritalu

00sara00 said:


> b e a u t i f u l


I am new to VCA so please pardon my newbie questions.  
  In addition to being curious about the number of these 2010 Holiday edition Lapis/Diamond pendants being produced, could someone explain to me the difference between Special Edition (which the Lapis/Diamond pendant was part of) and Limited Edition? Does Special Edition also imply that a very limited number of items was produced? Would there be fewer examples available in Special Edition vs Limited Edition?


----------



## Lisa-SH

LadyCupid said:


> @Lisa-SH Would you mind sharing Chika's contact (email and message app) information please? Thank you in advance.


Check you message.


----------



## ritalu

birkin10600 said:


> Lapis Lazuli clover with diamond. Holiday Pendant released in year 2010.
> View attachment 3611364


I think I posted in the wrong place so I am re posting here:
I am new to VCA so please pardon my newbie questions.
In addition to being curious about the number of these 2010 Holiday edition Lapis/Diamond pendants being produced, could someone explain to me the difference between Special Edition (which the Lapis/Diamond pendant was part of) and Limited Edition? Does Special Edition also imply that a very limited number of items was produced? Would there be fewer examples available in Special Edition vs Limited Edition?


----------



## Suzil

I know I am way early on this, but just can’t help it. Does anyone know anything about what this year’s holiday pendant will be?


----------



## hopiko

Suzil said:


> I know I am way early on this, but just can’t help it. Does anyone know anything about what this year’s holiday pendant will be?


I think that it isn’t really known until late summer or early fall. Unless, of course, there is a leak ..if so...PLEASE SHARE


----------



## surfer

New addition to the LE family. More to come soon but starting with this


----------



## JewelryLover101

My limited edition family has grown a lot!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wish it is guilloche with a diamond heart! Start a thread! It is almost time?



I was thinking the same thing! Guilloche with a diamond would be gorgeous! Although I don’t know if they would do a “gold” theme two years in a row.


----------



## Suzil

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I wish it is guilloche with a diamond heart! Start a thread! It is almost time?



I started the thread! And yes, that’d be amazing!!


----------



## Brennamom

I have  question about the Holiday pieces, simply Y or N:  are there markings on the back of the Alhambra? TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

Brennamom said:


> I have  question about the Holiday pieces, simply Y or N:  are there markings on the back of the Alhambra? TIA!


You have the option to have the back engraved.


----------



## Brennamom

nicole0612 said:


> You have the option to have the back engraved.


Yes, true, but no hallmarks or serial numbers?


----------



## nicole0612

Brennamom said:


> Yes, true, but no hallmarks or serial numbers?


The policy of this forum is to not comment on markers of authenticity, so I would recommend searching for this item on reputable websites that offer VCA (opulent jewelers, signed baubles perhaps?), and compare the details of the item you are interested in with what you see from these reputable sources. Personally, I would not pursue this item.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> The policy of this forum is to not comment on markers of authenticity...
> Personally, I would not pursue this item.



+1


----------



## louissearch19

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!


Is the pink Alhambra pendant still available at stores?


----------



## JewelryLover101

louissearch19 said:


> Is the pink Alhambra pendant still available at stores?


No it isn’t - only resale sites at this point.  It was the holiday pendant in 2015.


----------



## Brennamom

nicole0612 said:


> The policy of this forum is to not comment on markers of authenticity, so I would recommend searching for this item on reputable websites that offer VCA (opulent jewelers, signed baubles perhaps?), and compare the details of the item you are interested in with what you see from these reputable sources. Personally, I would not pursue this item.



Thank you Nicole. I’m aware of the policies, that’s why I was careful in my wording of my question. I appreciate the sharing of the websites above. I will look into them.


----------



## oranGetRee

JewelryLover101 said:


> So excited to add the pink holiday pendant to my (small) limited edition collection! This has been on my wishlist for a while, and I am glad to finally add it to my collection.  Can’t wait to see what the 2019 holiday pendant will be!



Apologies if this is not the place to ask.

Where can we buy LE pieces? From the boutiques? How much would something like this costs? Many thanks


----------



## Bisoux78

Alena21 said:


> I meant the Gold MOP LE pendant from last year.  It is very pretty but does not look nice with my 3 and 2 motives earrings. They look best with bare neck. Otherwise it is too busy. I don't want to buy 1 motif earrings and build collection around the pendant as I LOVE long earrings. So the easiest way is to let it go. Pendants and necklaces are not for me. It was my first VCA pendant and now I know for sure it didn't work for me so I want to continue building collection of what I like which is 3 and 2 motives earrings and btw the finger rings. I don't own any bracelets too.



You could just wear the necklace on its own so you don’t look so “busy”. I tend to do that when I don’t want to look too “expensive”, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Alena21

Bisoux78 said:


> You could just wear the necklace on its own so you don’t look so “busy”. I tend to do that when I don’t want to look too “expensive”, if you know what I mean.


Thanks.  I sold it.  I rarely wear pendants and necklaces but this was so beautiful I decided to give it a go. Maybe I'll give the Alhambra bracelet in BA a try too. Still pondering on it.  I prefer bangles.


----------



## cherylc

I will be heading to Tokyo in a little over a week. Does anyone know if the Ginza exclusive pendant is still available or is it still wait listed? I would love to see this one in person!

Also does anyone know if the pave sweets in YG (exclusive to Japan) are still available?


----------



## xsimplicity

JewelryLover101 said:


> My limited edition family has grown a lot!



These are to die for. I'm obsessed with the onyx and wished I was into VCA when it was released


----------



## PennyD2911

oranGetRee said:


> Apologies if this is not the place to ask.
> 
> Where can we buy LE pieces? From the boutiques? How much would something like this costs? Many thanks


Limited Edition pieces like the Holiday Pendants are always sold out soon after release. You can possibly find prior years Holiday Pendants from a reputable resell site.


----------



## cf18

@Lisa-SH I'm also interested in getting the Ginza edition. Can you please share the email of Chika's contact too?
Thank you!


----------



## mimidu

cf18 said:


> @Lisa-SH I'm also interested in getting the Ginza edition. Can you please share the email of Chika's contact too?
> Thank you!


I’m also heading to Tokyo in a couple of months. Would love to get Chika’s contact details too! 

Thanks a million


----------



## stargliss

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4419261
> 
> 
> LE magic in carnelian, only available from HK Princes building store. Secured by my lovely SA
> 
> She is 20mm in size, bigger than the vintage but smaller than the 25mm magic and she is just perfect.


Is it still available in Hong Kong ?


----------



## Iyang

stargliss said:


> Is it still available in Hong Kong ?


Yes. I got it a couple month ago


----------



## MyHjourney

Lisa-SH said:


> Next time if you have opportunity visiting Tokyo again, you can call the boutique before your trip asking for Boutique Store Manager Chika. She is super nice and professional, transferring from VCA Paris to Ginza around 2 years ago. Supposedly she worked for Cartier before.
> 
> Before I visited Ginza last October called the store a couple months in advance, and was able to connect with her via phone and then email, and message app. I asked her to reserve one Ginza special edition pendant for me to pick up by letting her know the arrival date. During all the months communication, she was super helpful even offered information for the restaurant or tour if we needed. I had great time visiting the store and picked up the pendant, and browsed all other beautiful items. Of course she was hoping I would purchase the long Ginza special edition necklace with combination of magic pave diamond motif, Alhambra and Byzantine, which would be over CAD$76000. Hopefully it can be done next time.


Hi Lisa, wondering if you could share Chika’s email? Im heading to japan soon so just want to write in to her

thank you so much!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

moilesmots said:


> Hi Lisa, wondering if you could share Chika’s email? Im heading to japan soon so just want to write in to her
> 
> thank you so much!!


Sent...check your msg.


----------



## mimidu

Lisa-SH said:


> Sent...check your msg.


Hi Lisa,

Could you please share with me too? Also heading to Tokyo in a short while 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lisa-SH

mimidu said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> Could you please share with me too? Also heading to Tokyo in a short while
> 
> Thank you so much!


You and "moilesmots", please post mod picture once you get it in Tokyo


----------



## fourcutepups

Lisa-SH,  I will also be traveling to Tokyo and would so appreciate Chika's contact info.  Many thanks!


----------



## Lisa-SH

fourcutepups said:


> Lisa-SH,  I will also be traveling to Tokyo and would so appreciate Chika's contact info.  Many thanks!


Hi "fourcutepups", check your message. Hopefully you'll find your dream piece in Tokyo. Pls do not forget to post picture afterwards .


----------



## Lisa-SH

cf18 said:


> @Lisa-SH I'm also interested in getting the Ginza edition. Can you please share the email of Chika's contact too?
> Thank you!


Hi "cf18", pls check your message. Have fun shopping in Tokyo VCA, pls share mod picture if you do find your desired piece there.


----------



## pookyd

Lisa-SH said:


> Sent...check your msg.


Hi Lisa could you please share your contact with me too. Thanks.


----------



## hmleelin

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi "cf18", pls check your message. Have fun shopping in Tokyo VCA, pls share mod picture if you do find your desired piece there.


@Lisa-SH I'm headed to Tokyo next week and would love to get Chika's contact info. Can you share with me?
Thanks!


----------



## Bee-licious

cherylc said:


> I will be heading to Tokyo in a little over a week. Does anyone know if the Ginza exclusive pendant is still available or is it still wait listed? I would love to see this one in person!
> 
> Also does anyone know if the pave sweets in YG (exclusive to Japan) are still available?


If you go and see the pave sweets in YG can you post pics please? I didn’t get a chance to visit VCA when I was in Japan a few weeks ago and I’m still regretting it so I’ll have to live vicariously through you!

For the LE Ginza edition is the pendant white porcelain?


----------



## Meta

Bee-licious said:


> For the LE Ginza edition is the pendant white porcelain?


It's white MOP.


----------



## Bee-licious

Meta said:


> It's white MOP.


Love that


----------



## JewelryLover101

For anyone searching for the onyx holiday pendant from 2016, one was just posted on Fashionphile at a really reasonable price! 

https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...onyx-vintage-alhambra-pendant-necklace-443494


----------



## bhurry

JewelryLover101 said:


> For anyone searching for the onyx holiday pendant from 2016, one was just posted on Fashionphile at a really reasonable price!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/van-cl...onyx-vintage-alhambra-pendant-necklace-443494


I saw this too and was about to post.  Wish it was the pink or grey MOP and would have snatched it.  I already have the onyx but I know someone was looking for this holiday pendant but not sure who it was.


----------



## hopiko

Anniversary alternating lapis/pave 5 motif in yellow gold.  Bought it last year but don't think I ever posted it here!  I have a lovely SA and although I am not a VIP, the stars aligned and I got lucky!  I love the little flecks of gold in the lapis!


----------



## fourcutepups

My new Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra pendant purchased during a recent trip to Japan.

@Lisa-SH , special thanks for so generously sharing info about this special piece.  We had a great time shopping at the Tokyo Ginza boutique.   This is a cherished memento of our first visit to Japan and also my very first VCA piece


----------



## Bee-licious

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 4607832
> 
> My new Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra pendant purchased during a recent trip to Japan.
> 
> @Lisa-SH , special thanks for so generously sharing info about this special piece.  We had a great time shopping at the Tokyo Ginza boutique.   This is a cherished memento of our first visit to Japan and also my very first VCA piece


I think if I ever get MOP aid would be this size!! The size is perfect


----------



## Lisa-SH

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 4607832
> 
> My new Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra pendant purchased during a recent trip to Japan.
> 
> @Lisa-SH , special thanks for so generously sharing info about this special piece.  We had a great time shopping at the Tokyo Ginza boutique.   This is a cherished memento of our first visit to Japan and also my very first VCA piece


Hi "fourcutepups", congratulations for your limited edition piece and it looks amazing on you. The rose gold and MOP reflect the most beautiful skintone on anyone wears it. I am sure Chika or her associates have been able to help you browse their beautiful store and collection.


----------



## hopiko

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 4607832
> 
> My new Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra pendant purchased during a recent trip to Japan.
> 
> @Lisa-SH , special thanks for so generously sharing info about this special piece.  We had a great time shopping at the Tokyo Ginza boutique.   This is a cherished memento of our first visit to Japan and also my very first VCA piece


Perfect on you, CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

My 2019 holiday pendant


----------



## cindy05

I am dying to get my hands on the Ginza edition magic alhambra necklace. Do we have any TPF members here from Japan who can assist with that?


----------



## Bisoux78

cindy05 said:


> I am dying to get my hands on the Ginza edition magic alhambra necklace. Do we have any TPF members here from Japan who can assist with that?



Ugh I know right?! I literally was just in Tokyo this past August on Holiday and I wish I had known about the Ginza necklace.


----------



## Bisoux78

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 4607832
> 
> My new Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra pendant purchased during a recent trip to Japan.
> @Lisa-SH , special thanks for so generously sharing info about this special piece.  We had a great time shopping at the Tokyo Ginza boutique.   This is a cherished memento of our first visit to Japan and also my very first VCA piece



Wow. I'm speechless! Enjoy this gorgeous necklace...I'm super jealous. lol


----------



## fourcutepups

Bee-licious said:


> I think if I ever get MOP aid would be this size!! The size is perfect





Lisa-SH said:


> Hi "fourcutepups", congratulations for your limited edition piece and it looks amazing on you. The rose gold and MOP reflect the most beautiful skintone on anyone wears it. I am sure Chika or her associates have been able to help you browse their beautiful store and collection.





hopiko said:


> Perfect on you, CONGRATS!!!!!





Bisoux78 said:


> Wow. I'm speechless! Enjoy this gorgeous necklace...I'm super jealous. lol



Thank you all for the kind words!  I am so happy to join the club!


----------



## birkin10600

Limited edition year 2009 for Breast Cancer Awareness Magic Alhambra in rose gold mother of pearl. It's a bit bigger motif than the Ginza L/E  Magic Alhambra. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Happyish

My VCA Trefle Earrings. Beautiful blue, crazy sparkle!


----------



## Happyish

My MOP Nerval . . . Necklace and earrings . . .


----------



## lilbluebear

Some eye candy in these quarantine times. Tried this on when the rest of my tour got cut short. It’s lovelier than the stock photos. This beauty is still available when I left. I believe it is the last one. Let me know if you want the SA’s info. He’s very pleasant.


----------



## JewelryLover101

I have a question about the NYC Flagship/5th Avenue exclusive pendant but wasn’t sure where to post it.  I know they currently offer a long Magic pendant in white gold and onyx that is exclusive to this boutique, but did they offer a shorter version in the past (similar to the Ginza, Hong Kong and Vendome pendants)?  I thought I’ve seen this in the past but wasn’t sure.  TIA!


----------



## gagabag

lilbluebear said:


> Some eye candy in these quarantine times. Tried this on when the rest of my tour got cut short. It’s lovelier than the stock photos. This beauty is still available when I left. I believe it is the last one. Let me know if you want the SA’s info. He’s very pleasant.


Ammmazing! That would have kept me extremely happy in isolation, lol! Sigh, I wish they deliver overseas. Why did you not get it?


----------



## surfer

Braintrust- do the Blue sevre porcelain from Paris also come in magic pendant and 5 motifs in WG?


----------



## Mali_

Happyish said:


> My VCA Trefle Earrings. Beautiful blue, crazy sparkle!


I love them


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Braintrust- do the Blue sevre porcelain from Paris also come in magic pendant and 5 motifs in WG?


I believe this was a limited release like the raspberry pink porcelain - not a permanent offering.


----------



## nicole0612

surfer said:


> Braintrust- do the Blue sevre porcelain from Paris also come in magic pendant and 5 motifs in WG?



I think I know what you saw, and if so, I just discovered that seller had posted a photo stolen from a member here. So I would not buy anything from her if that’s the case.


----------



## lilbluebear

gagabag said:


> Ammmazing! That would have kept me extremely happy in isolation, lol! Sigh, I wish they deliver overseas. Why did you not get it?


I was more concerned with trying to get back home to be honest. Flight was booked last minute (able to find a seat), but airlines were canceling left and right. We kept our fingers crossed that the flight wouldn’t cancel last minute. At that point, I didn’t care to shop anymore. My trip barely begun and our tour was canceled about 4 days in. This was the “last day” since Oman closed their borders and couldn’t continue. I tried it on, but my heart wasn’t into it. It was pretty and of course pricy, but I rather would have gone to experience Oman instead. Thankfully safe back and home and already quarantined.


----------



## gagabag

lilbluebear said:


> I was more concerned with trying to get back home to be honest. Flight was booked last minute (able to find a seat), but airlines were canceling left and right. We kept our fingers crossed that the flight wouldn’t cancel last minute. At that point, I didn’t care to shop anymore. My trip barely begun and our tour was canceled about 4 days in. This was the “last day” since Oman closed their borders and couldn’t continue. I tried it on, but my heart wasn’t into it. It was pretty and of course pricy, but I rather would have gone to experience Oman instead. Thankfully safe back and home and already quarantined.


I’m glad you managed to get home safely! x


----------



## Phoenix123

lilbluebear said:


> Some eye candy in these quarantine times. Tried this on when the rest of my tour got cut short. It’s lovelier than the stock photos. This beauty is still available when I left. I believe it is the last one. Let me know if you want the SA’s info. He’s very pleasant.



Sooo pretty!!  *SIGH*


----------



## Happyish

Mali_ said:


> I love them


Thank you!


----------



## Happyish

Lovely Nerval. Playing with jewelry!


----------



## Mali_

Happyish said:


> Lovely Nerval. Playing with jewelry!


So pretty


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happyish said:


> Lovely Nerval. Playing with jewelry!


Beautiful!


----------



## Elina0408

My new limited edition Frivole pendant, wore it just to cheer up! I added a size comparison pic with Magic pendant and ring


----------



## Luccibag

My tigers eye earrings...


----------



## gagabag

Luccibag said:


> My tigers eye earrings...
> View attachment 4729060


Oooh twins! Enjoy! It looks great on you!


----------



## oceanblueapril

Luccibag said:


> My tigers eye earrings...
> View attachment 4729060


You look so pretty with this amazing butterfly tiger eye earring! I need one ...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Not sure if this is LE, but just got this text from my SA saying it’s available for preorder!


----------



## Brennamom

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this is LE, but just got this text from my SA saying it’s available for preorder!


WOW! Did she say how much it was and if there is a deposit? Thanks!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Brennamom said:


> WOW! Did she say how much it was and if there is a deposit? Thanks!


I read the main VCA thread after posting this and found out it’s not limited! It’ll be part of the main collection, but each store is only receiving limited quantities (for now). The price is $2550. Yes, I had to place a deposit with my SA. She also told me they are submitting the pre-order list today at 4pm!


----------



## Brennamom

Thank you! I'm in trouble. I'm a sucker for Grey MOP!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  
This thread is specifically for Limited Edition pieces only please.
If you'e not 100% sure if an item is LE or if your item isn't LE, then please use another thread to share in.  
Thank you!


----------



## JewelryLover101

My new VCA beauty! I won’t be buying anything else for quite some time, but I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought this pendant


----------



## Brennamom

JewelryLover101 said:


> My new VCA beauty! I won’t be buying anything else for quite some time, but I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought this pendant
> 
> View attachment 4788312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788313


WOW! That is amazing! Details, please! Congrats!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JewelryLover101 said:


> My new VCA beauty! I won’t be buying anything else for quite some time, but I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought this pendant
> 
> View attachment 4788312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788313


She is sweet.  Is she the porcelain sevres from Place de vendome boutique?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Brennamom said:


> WOW! That is amazing! Details, please! Congrats!!


Thanks!! This was a limited edition piece produced in 2012 for an exhibition at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs in Paris. It is raspberry pink porcelain in rose gold. They also made a 5 motif bracelet and 20 motif necklace. And the same combinations in blue porcelain and white gold.


----------



## Brennamom

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thanks!! This was a limited edition piece produced in 2012 for an exhibition at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs. It is raspberry pink porcelain in rose gold. They also made a 5 motif bracelet and 20 motif necklace. And the same combinations in blue porcelain and white gold.


Thanks! Is there a good tracking down story?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Brennamom said:


> Thanks! Is there a good tracking down story?


Lol, not particularly good. A trusted reseller whom I have bought from before came across it, lucky for me!


----------



## EpiFanatic

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thanks!! This was a limited edition piece produced in 2012 for an exhibition at the Musee des Arts Decoratifs in Paris. It is raspberry pink porcelain in rose gold. They also made a 5 motif bracelet and 20 motif necklace. And the same combinations in blue porcelain and white gold.


what i wouldn't give for that blue and white gold...


----------



## Psixichka

Is anyone familiar with this piece?


----------



## DS2006

There was once a star yg MOP holiday pendant. But that looks like white gold, so I am not sure about it’s history.


----------



## icedcoffee

JewelryLover101 said:


> My new VCA beauty! I won’t be buying anything else for quite some time, but I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought this pendant
> 
> View attachment 4788312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788313


I literally gasped when I saw this pic.  Your new necklace is breathtaking   Congratulations on this gorgeous and special piece!


----------



## Psixichka

DS2006 said:


> There was once a star yg MOP holiday pendant. But that looks like white gold, so I am not sure about it’s history.


Looks like gray mop in other shots


----------



## beansbeans

Psixichka said:


> Looks like gray mop in other shots
> 
> View attachment 4790557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790559



It looks like it was from the Lucky Alhambra line. There was a 4 motif bracelet and long necklace (16 motifs?) that incorporated this GMOP star motif, all in WG. I think they're both discontinued now.


----------



## JewelryLover101

icedcoffee said:


> I literally gasped when I saw this pic.  Your new necklace is breathtaking   Congratulations on this gorgeous and special piece!


Thank you!! That was my reaction too when I first saw this piece  It is the perfect shade of pink, but then again, I love all things pink!


----------



## icedcoffee

JewelryLover101 said:


> Thank you!! That was my reaction too when I first saw this piece  It is the perfect shade of pink, but then again, I love all things pink!


You're welcome!  This shade of pink is so striking and captivating


----------



## oceanblueapril

I wish 2020 holiday pendant will be made with raspberry pink porcelain


----------



## surfer

oceanblueapril said:


> I wish 2020 holiday pendant will be made with raspberry pink porcelain
> View attachment 4810049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810047


Twins on a few things I see on here, special attention to the pink raspberries 5 motifs hehe. Did you get that from the original release hun? I love mine so much


----------



## jenaps

JewelryLover101 said:


> My new VCA beauty! I won’t be buying anything else for quite some time, but I am so glad that I bit the bullet and bought this pendant
> 
> View attachment 4788312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788313



Did VCA make that box for the necklace? Or is it a different box?


----------



## JewelryLover101

jenaps said:


> Did VCA make that box for the necklace? Or is it a different box?


It’s a different box from the reseller that I bought it from - not VCA.


----------



## jenaps

JewelryLover101 said:


> It’s a different box from the reseller that I bought it from - not VCA.


That’s what I thought - I think I was secretly hoping for a limited pink VCA box!


----------



## LuckyMe14

oceanblueapril said:


> I wish 2020 holiday pendant will be made with raspberry pink porcelain
> View attachment 4810049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810047


I wish I could find a raspberry pink bracelet!! It is sooooo pretty! Yes I love a holiday pendant in RP as well =D


----------



## Comfortably Numb

jenaps said:


> That’s what I thought - I think I was secretly hoping for a limited pink VCA box!



You should dig around online, especially for their vintage boxes (which are absolutely fabulous). This box was an ebay find if you can believe it.


----------



## jenaps

Omg I saw your beautiful ring and then saw your box!  I would have never thought to look for a Vintage box now I’m going to see what I can find!


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> You should dig around online, especially for their vintage boxes (which are absolutely fabulous). This box was an ebay find if you can believe it.
> 
> View attachment 4827099
> View attachment 4827102


the ringggggggg!


----------



## Happyish

lilbluebear said:


> Some eye candy in these quarantine times. Tried this on when the rest of my tour got cut short. It’s lovelier than the stock photos. This beauty is still available when I left. I believe it is the last one. Let me know if you want the SA’s info. He’s very pleasant.


Is this the limited edition from Dubai . . . I had a dream about this!!!! How wonderful! How gorgeous! Wear it well and in good health.


----------



## Meta

Just wanted to post the previous holiday pendants here that @Candy_landy so kindly made and shared for future reference:


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Meta said:


> Just wanted to post the previous holiday pendants here that @Candy_landy so kindly made and shared for future reference:


You are an absolute darling! And @Candy_landy too!


----------



## Croissant

Meta said:


> Just wanted to post the previous holiday pendants here that @Candy_landy so kindly made and shared for future reference:


2020 desperately needs something special!


----------



## Candy_landy

ShoooSh said:


> 2017 was the bull eye (brownish/reddish stone)
> 2018 was the YGMOP





Meta said:


> Just wanted to post the previous holiday pendants here that @Candy_landy so kindly made and shared for future reference:





Stardust Andromeda said:


> You are an absolute darling! And @Candy_landy too!


Thank you girls


----------



## riyeu

Lisa-SH, Is the Ginza Edition Rose Gold MOP pendant available for a limited time only or will it still be in stores if I go to Japan in 2021 after travel restrictions are lowered? Is it a special order item or is available to anyone who walks in the store?


----------



## DreamingPink

riyeu said:


> Lisa-SH, Is the Ginza Edition Rose Gold MOP pendant available for a limited time only or will it still be in stores if I go to Japan in 2021 after travel restrictions are lowered? Is it a special order item or is available to anyone who walks in the store?


It is a permanent item but often sold out


----------



## San2222

anniversary pendant this year in white gold with diamond, releasing oct 1


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated to include the 2020 Holiday pendant. Does anyone know what happened to the missing 2006 please? Is it never offered in that year?


----------



## Notorious Pink

LadyCupid said:


> Updated to include the 2020 Holiday pendant.
> View attachment 4859866


 THANK YOU


----------



## JewelryLover101

LadyCupid said:


> Updated to include the 2020 Holiday pendant. Does anyone know what happened to the missing 2006 please? Is it never offered in that year?
> View attachment 4859866


Thank you, this is so helpful!! I believe 2007 was the first year that they released a holiday pendant worldwide (so there was no 2006 pendant), but I could be wrong.  2005 was a Japan only release.


----------



## Alena21

LadyCupid said:


> Updated to include the 2020 Holiday pendant. Does anyone know what happened to the missing 2006 please? Is it never offered in that year?
> View attachment 4859866


Fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## VCALoverNY

LadyCupid said:


> Updated to include the 2020 Holiday pendant. Does anyone know what happened to the missing 2006 please? Is it never offered in that year?
> View attachment 4859866



I’m so obsessed with the star from 2008! Does anyone know— did they ever offer the star in any form again?? I don’t recall even seeing a star on the lucky alhambra pieces....


----------



## JewelryLover101

VCALoverNY said:


> I’m so obsessed with the star from 2008! Does anyone know— did they ever offer the star in any form again?? I don’t recall even seeing a star on the lucky alhambra pieces....


There was another star pendant at one point - I think part of the Lucky Alhambra line, but I believe it was in white gold. I could be wrong about the metal, but I am pretty sure it was white gold.


----------



## LadyCupid

Edited 2019 description from "blue" to "celeste" for clarity.


----------



## Candy_landy

LadyCupid said:


> Edited 2019 description from "blue" to "celeste" for clarity.
> 
> View attachment 4864118


This is mine table . I think it will be more correct to call it “Celestial blue” like on the site


----------



## HereToLearn

I’m new to VCA. Are any of the HP ever offered in the regular collection or SO after they are issued as a HP? The Pink porcelain and the Celeste porcelain are so beautiful! Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## nicole0612

HereToLearn said:


> I’m new to VCA. Are any of the HP ever offered in the regular collection or SO after they are issued as a HP? The Pink porcelain and the Celeste porcelain are so beautiful! Sorry for the newbie question.


Not usually, but if you have a certain HP in your purchase history Paris is more likely to approve a SO using that stone. For example, the porcelains you mentioned. My SA said I am approved for alternating motif and pave (which I was not asking for), but other members here have been approved for just the stone itself. I think the alternating pave is easier to get approved because of the price.


----------



## HereToLearn

Thank you so much, nicole0612!


----------



## SurfSpinner

So many lovely photos in this thread - thank you for posting them!  In addition to the Ginza, Dubai Mall, Vendome, and Fifth Avenue editions, would anyone know if there is a "Hong Kong" edition of the Alhambra necklace?  Thank you!


----------



## MyHjourney

SurfSpinner said:


> So many lovely photos in this thread - thank you for posting them!  In addition to the Ginza, Dubai Mall, Vendome, and Fifth Avenue editions, would anyone know if there is a "Hong Kong" edition of the Alhambra necklace?  Thank you!


Yes there is in the size between vintage and magic. Stone is carnelian and w rg


----------



## EpiFanatic

moilesmots said:


> Yes there is in the size between vintage and magic. Stone is carnelian and w rg


I think there is a HK special edition that is in between those two sizes.  Someone here has one.


----------



## surfer

SurfSpinner said:


> So many lovely photos in this thread - thank you for posting them!  In addition to the Ginza, Dubai Mall, Vendome, and Fifth Avenue editions, would anyone know if there is a "Hong Kong" edition of the Alhambra necklace?  Thank you!



Here’s what I call the regular magic Hong Kong prince edition, Tokyo ginza edition, Paris place Vendome edition and the gmop ‘big’ magic pendant


----------



## LuckyMe14

The special editions are now on the Vancleef website. https://www.vancleefarpels.com/en/c...00-magic-alhambra-pendant-prince-edition.html I think you are refering to this edition? HTH


----------



## south-of-france

San2222 said:


> anniversary pendant this year in white gold with diamond, releasing oct 1
> 
> View attachment 4855474



Wow! What size is this holiday pendant? 

Is it much different from the sweet alhambra wg pendant with diamonds for about $3,000?

Edit: Found it! Vintage alhambra, around $3,600.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Finally got my white gold pendant back from lengthening so I thought I’d share my holiday (and one non-holiday) limited edition Vintage Alhambra pendants


----------



## surfer

JewelryLover101 said:


> Finally got my white gold pendant back from lengthening so I thought I’d share my holiday (and one non-holiday) limited edition Vintage Alhambra pendants
> 
> View attachment 4894135


Which one is non holiday?


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Which one is non holiday?


The letterwood is the first on the top row, although it tends to look a lot like either tiger’s eye or onyx depending on the lighting.


----------



## surfer

JewelryLover101 said:


> The letterwood is the first on the top row, although it tends to look a lot like either tiger’s eye or onyx depending on the lighting.


Oh so that was a regular release? I didn’t know


----------



## JewelryLover101

surfer said:


> Oh so that was a regular release? I didn’t know


Nope it was a limited edition release in 2012 with wood that they found in the attic of Vendôme. They did the pendant with diamond and a 10 motif and 20 motif alternating between rose gold and letterwood. They may also have done a 5 motif but I’m not sure about that.


----------



## Ylesiya

My latest little lucky find 
2014 GMOP holiday pendant.


----------



## Brennamom

Congrats! That’s my HG! Enjoy!


----------



## kimber418

JewelryLover101 said:


> Finally got my white gold pendant back from lengthening so I thought I’d share my holiday (and one non-holiday) limited edition Vintage Alhambra pendants
> 
> View attachment 4894135


----------



## kimber418

This is a beautiful collection of limited edition pendants!  Can I ask which one is on the bottom left corner?  Thank you!


----------



## JewelryLover101

kimber418 said:


> This is a beautiful collection of limited edition pendants!  Can I ask which one is on the bottom left corner?  Thank you!


Thanks! It is the gold mother of pearl pendant from 2018. The lighting wasn't the best, so the colors came out a little skewed.


----------



## Swizzle

The Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra necklace ❄️


----------



## Happyish

Swizzle said:


> The Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra necklace ❄


How wonderful! I love this . . .


----------



## lynne_ross

Swizzle said:


> The Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra necklace ❄


Looks like Rock Crystal is back and trickling in! Love this stone, goes with everything.


----------



## Happyish

lynne_ross said:


> Looks like Rock Crystal is back and trickling in! Love this stone, goes with everything.


Is it back and part of the regular line, or is this someone showing their limited edition piece? Hope it's the former . . .


----------



## jenaps

I hope so too!!!



Happyish said:


> Is it back and part of the regular line, or is this someone showing their limited edition piece? Hope it's the former . . .


----------



## Deleted 698298

Swizzle said:


> The Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra necklace ❄


Wow. This is stunning!


----------



## marbella8

Does anyone know why and when they stopped putting the limited-edition numbers on pieces? I know at it was being done until at least 2008. It’s a bummer, because I thought it made the pieces even more special.


----------



## hopiko

Happyish said:


> Is it back and part of the regular line, or is this someone showing their limited edition piece? Hope it's the former . . .


I think that it is a very limited release but not sure if it is a LE.   

I hope you can find one...it is such an interesting piece and goes with literally EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## PrettyRidingHood

JewelryLover101 said:


> Finally got my white gold pendant back from lengthening so I thought I’d share my holiday (and one non-holiday) limited edition Vintage Alhambra pendants
> 
> View attachment 4894135



They are so so pretty! Which year is the first on the bottom row? Is that a pink opal?


----------



## JewelryLover101

PrettyRidingHood said:


> They are so so pretty! Which year is the first on the bottom row? Is that a pink opal?


Thank you! That is gold mother of pearl from 2018. I don't believe they ever had an opal limited edition or holiday pendant. I'm not sure when opal was discontinued by VCA, but that is a hard one to come across!


----------



## opumat1

I’m super in love w the ginza edition MOP rose gold necklace. Anyone can advise if the size is the same as the vintage or slightly bigger?


----------



## nicole0612

opumat1 said:


> I’m super in love w the ginza edition MOP rose gold necklace. Anyone can advise if the size is the same as the vintage or slightly bigger?


It is the “smaller” magic size. Larger than the vintage but smaller than the magic on the long chain.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Loving my holiday pendant ❄ ❄ I wear it everyday one of my favorite necklaces


----------



## luvmy3girls

Is this pendant still avail at VCA? Thanks


----------



## smnm1202

halliehallie said:


> Thanks, guys! This will be the first place that I will do a reveal!! Gotta wait a while though....


hi!!! Please reveal your SOs  Thank you so much!! esp the pink magic earrings!!


----------



## smnm1202

LadyCupid said:


> @Lisa-SH Would you mind sharing Chika's contact (email and message app) information please? Thank you in advance.


Hi all! I purchased mine from Allu Japan’s website.


----------



## pandalover1119

surfer said:


> Which one is non holiday?


I love your white gold one! I remember when I was checking the VCA website, the price was listed around $3850 a few months ago? But I was just on the website and the price went up to $5000? Would you happen to know if there are multiple sizes? I thought the holiday one only came in this one size.


----------



## cafecreme15

pandalover1119 said:


> I love your white gold one! I remember when I was checking the VCA website, the price was listed around $3850 a few months ago? But I was just on the website and the price went up to $5000? Would you happen to know if there are multiple sizes? I thought the holiday one only came in this one size.


Perhaps your website toggled to Canadian dollars?


----------



## glamourbag

pandalover1119 said:


> I love your white gold one! I remember when I was checking the VCA website, the price was listed around $3850 a few months ago? But I was just on the website and the price went up to $5000? Would you happen to know if there are multiple sizes? I thought the holiday one only came in this one size.


Like Cafecreme15 mentioned, that is the Canadian dollar price for the pendant. It comes in the one size.


----------



## surfer

pandalover1119 said:


> I love your white gold one! I remember when I was checking the VCA website, the price was listed around $3850 a few months ago? But I was just on the website and the price went up to $5000? Would you happen to know if there are multiple sizes? I thought the holiday one only came in this one size.


Sorry I can’t see the pic so not sure which one you mean?


----------



## JewelryLover101

pandalover1119 said:


> I love your white gold one! I remember when I was checking the VCA website, the price was listed around $3850 a few months ago? But I was just on the website and the price went up to $5000? Would you happen to know if there are multiple sizes? I thought the holiday one only came in this one size.


Thank you! That was the 2020 holiday pendant. $3,800 sounds about right. The website often glitches and switches you to other countries/currencies for some reason.


----------



## ilovefhf

Does anyone know how much the past limited edition would cost now? I'm on the look out for one.


----------



## smnm1202

nicole0612 said:


> Not usually, but if you have a certain HP in your purchase history Paris is more likely to approve a SO using that stone. For example, the porcelains you mentioned. My SA said I am approved for alternating motif and pave (which I was not asking for), but other members here have been approved for just the stone itself. I think the alternating pave is easier to get approved because of the price.


I spoke to my SA and she said that the regular sevres supplier has turned down all SO sevres orders. VCA is currently looking for a new sevres supplier.


----------



## jenaps

smnm1202 said:


> I spoke to my SA and she said that the regular sevres supplier has turned down all SO sevres orders. VCA is currently looking for a new sevres supplier.


Hmmm so hopefully this years Holiday Pendant won’t be porcelain!!!


----------



## surfer

smnm1202 said:


> I spoke to my SA and she said that the regular sevres supplier has turned down all SO sevres orders. VCA is currently looking for a new sevres supplier.



How cool if they find a new supplier though! Imagine all the sevre so pouring in!


----------



## smnm1202

jenaps said:


> Hmmm so hopefully this years Holiday Pendant won’t be porcelain!!!




I have a feeling it’ll be another stone or shape. Either a purple, orange or yellow stone or an entirely new shape (maybe something from the lucky alhambra collection like the cherry blossom). Haha just my guess!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

smnm1202 said:


> I have a feeling it’ll be another stone or shape. Either a purple, orange or yellow stone or an entirely new shape (maybe something from the lucky alhambra collection like the cherry blossom). Haha just my guess!


i would LOVE a purple stone!!


----------



## jenaps

smnm1202 said:


> I have a feeling it’ll be another stone or shape. Either a purple, orange or yellow stone or an entirely new shape (maybe something from the lucky alhambra collection like the cherry blossom). Haha just my guess!


I was thinking it could be the plum blossom with a diamond in the middle too! I hope it’s the regular clover in a different stone though.


----------



## JewelryLover101

smnm1202 said:


> I spoke to my SA and she said that the regular sevres supplier has turned down all SO sevres orders. VCA is currently looking for a new sevres supplier.


I can’t imagine that it is the sevres supplier making that call. All of VCA’s sevres pieces have been limited edition (in one form or another whether holiday, geographic, etc.). If they keep approving SOs for the same colors that were previously limited edition, it takes away from the “original” pieces. It seems to be in VCA’s best interest to limit SOs for otherwise limited edition pieces.


----------



## smnm1202

JewelryLover101 said:


> I can’t imagine that it is the sevres supplier making that call. All of VCA’s sevres pieces have been limited edition (in one form or another whether holiday, geographic, etc.). If they keep approving SOs for the same colors that were previously limited edition, it takes away from the “original” pieces. It seems to be in VCA’s best interest to limit SOs for otherwise limited edition pieces.



Yeah makes sense...I’m simply sharing what was told to me by my SA. I wanted to buy the lucky 2M earrings (MOP alhambra and tigers eye butterfly) and she told me that no deposit/orders/SOs are allowed for anything in the lucky collection as well due to shortage of tigers eye. So who knows the truth...


----------



## JewelryLover101

smnm1202 said:


> Yeah makes sense...I’m simply sharing what was told to me by my SA. I wanted to buy the lucky 2M earrings (MOP alhambra and tigers eye butterfly) and she told me that no deposit/orders/SOs are allowed for anything in the lucky collection as well due to shortage of tigers eye. So who knows the truth...


Yep…always getting different answers from different people, so I don’t think anyone ever actually truly knows what’s going on


----------



## jenayb

Sorry if I've missed it somewhere in all of these pages, but...

Is there an exhaustive list of all location/boutique-specific LE pieces? I can think of most of them off the top of my head but wonder if there are some I don't know about.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Exquisite


----------



## hopiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> Exquisite
> View attachment 5173498


Wow!  Gorgeous!!!  Did you get it???


----------



## 911snowball

Wow, just wow! Speechless. Did you try it on?


----------



## Lien

I want to know too!!


LovingTheOrange said:


> Exquisite
> View attachment 5173498


----------



## LovingTheOrange

hopiko said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous!!!  Did you get it???





911snowball said:


> Wow, just wow! Speechless. Did you try it on?





Lien said:


> I want to know too!!


I was there for emotional support hahaha.


----------



## jenayb

Wanted to share my very special new piece thanks to help from my dear friend @nicole0612 - Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra Pendant.  

The RG really plays so nicely off of the WMOP - it looks very pink! Hard to capture but gorgeous. 

Photo at the end is with the Vendome Edition, and then the Magic Letterwood pendant.


----------



## Happyish

jenaywins said:


> Sorry if I've missed it somewhere in all of these pages, but...
> 
> Is there an exhaustive list of all location/boutique-specific LE pieces? I can think of most of them off the top of my head but wonder if there are some I don't know about.


Would love to know this too!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to share my very special new piece thanks to help from my dear friend @nicole0612 - Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra Pendant.
> 
> The RG really plays so nicely off of the WMOP - it looks very pink! Hard to capture but gorgeous.
> 
> Photo at the end is with the Vendome Edition, and then the Magic Letterwood pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5174585
> View attachment 5174586
> 
> View attachment 5174587


I thought the Paris one is blue?


----------



## jenayb

LovingTheOrange said:


> I thought the Paris one is blue?



Are you referring to the last photo? If so, the lighting makes it appear black when it is, in person, a relatively deep blue.


----------



## jenayb

.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to share my very special new piece thanks to help from my dear friend @nicole0612 - Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra Pendant.
> 
> The RG really plays so nicely off of the WMOP - it looks very pink! Hard to capture but gorgeous.
> 
> Photo at the end is with the Vendome Edition, and then the Magic Letterwood pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5174585
> View attachment 5174586
> 
> View attachment 5174587


Absolutely stunning! WMOP in RG is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely stunning! WMOP in RG is drop dead gorgeous!



Thank you, babe! I'm surprised at how much pink the WMOP pulls via RG versus YG. It's significant for sure!


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to share my very special new piece thanks to help from my dear friend @nicole0612 - Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra Pendant.
> 
> The RG really plays so nicely off of the WMOP - it looks very pink! Hard to capture but gorgeous.
> 
> Photo at the end is with the Vendome Edition, and then the Magic Letterwood pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5174585
> View attachment 5174586
> 
> View attachment 5174587


So pretty! Congrats. If you don't mind me asking, did you get it through personal shopper?


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> So pretty! Congrats. If you don't mind me asking, did you get it through personal shopper?



Hi, love!  Thank you - and yes, I did go through a PS that my girlfriend recommended to me.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to share my very special new piece thanks to help from my dear friend @nicole0612 - Ginza Edition Magic Alhambra Pendant.
> 
> The RG really plays so nicely off of the WMOP - it looks very pink! Hard to capture but gorgeous.
> 
> Photo at the end is with the Vendome Edition, and then the Magic Letterwood pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5174585
> View attachment 5174586
> 
> View attachment 5174587



Gorgeous! I’m so glad you were able to add this beauty to your collection. The RG adds a lovely pink iridescence to the MOP, it is so deliciously feminine 
I’m happy to hear that I was able to help in a small way


----------



## Hahkitwan

LovingTheOrange said:


> Exquisite
> View attachment 5173498


WOW THIS IS SUCH A STUNNER!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, babe! I'm surprised at how much pink the WMOP pulls via RG versus YG. It's significant for sure!


You gave me an idea! I have been thinking about doing a MTO for WMOP 5 motif in RG to match my butterfly ring. And now that I know, the RG versus WG does make a difference on WMOP, I might just go for it so thank you!


----------



## jenayb

eternallove4bag said:


> You gave me an idea! I have been thinking about doing a MTO for WMOP 5 motif in RG to match my butterfly ring. And now that I know, the RG versus WG does make a difference on WMOP, I might just go for it so thank you!


It does make a huge difference!!


----------



## 880

If anyone is interested (after doing their own due diligence as to condition and authenticity) 
20 motif turquoise


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-yellow-gold-turquoise-20-motifs-vintage-alhambra-necklace-769497


----------



## JewelryLover101

jenaywins said:


> Sorry if I've missed it somewhere in all of these pages, but...
> 
> Is there an exhaustive list of all location/boutique-specific LE pieces? I can think of most of them off the top of my head but wonder if there are some I don't know about.


This is not an exhaustive list, but I know there are only three “smaller” Magic Alhambra pendants that are geographic exclusives - rose gold/WMOP (Ginza), yellow gold/blue porcelain (Paris), rose gold/carnelian (Hong Kong). There was a smaller Magic Alhambra in white gold and onyx that was exclusive to NYC a few years ago for their remodeling/reopening, but this has been replaced by the larger Magic Alhambra necklace (still white gold/onyx and still exclusive to NYC). 

There are also some other Alhambra pieces (other than pendants) that I think may be exclusive to certain boutiques, but I don't know much about them - like the lavender porcelain that is exclusive to Dubai.


----------



## nicole0612

JewelryLover101 said:


> This is not an exhaustive list, but I know there are only three “smaller” Magic Alhambra pendants that are geographic exclusives - rose gold/WMOP (Ginza), yellow gold/blue porcelain (Paris), rose gold/carnelian (Hong Kong). There was a smaller Magic Alhambra in white gold and onyx that was exclusive to NYC a few years ago for their remodeling/reopening, but this has been replaced by the larger Magic Alhambra necklace (still white gold/onyx and still exclusive to NYC).
> 
> There are also some other Alhambra pieces (other than pendants) that I think may be exclusive to certain boutiques, but I don't know much about them - like the lavender porcelain that is exclusive to Dubai.


Thank you for posting this. Somehow I actually didn’t know that there was previously a NYC exclusive medium size onyx and white gold pendant (before the current WG/onyx regular magic pendant). That sounds so wearable and chic! Does anyone know how long ago that version was phased out? Does anyone here own it?


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Somehow I actually didn’t know that there was previously a NYC exclusive medium size onyx and white gold pendant (before the current WG/onyx regular magic pendant). That sounds so wearable and chic! Does anyone know how long ago that version was phased out? Does anyone here own it?


I could be totally mistaken, but I thought I saw the NY piece and others last year in the boutique (didn’t try as DH suddenly said he thought YG was more flattering and youthful on me


----------



## fashionelite

Here’s a real life pic of the bracelet


----------



## nicole0612

880 said:


> I could be totally mistaken, but I thought I saw the NY piece and others last year in the boutique (didn’t try as DH suddenly said he thought YG was more flattering and youthful on me


I always go for yellow gold or pink gold also these days, but I would love an onyx medium size magic regardless! I feel like I would wear it everyday  I really wish I had purchased the onyx or malachite magic bracelets when they were available also.


----------



## nicole0612

fashionelite said:


> Here’s a real life pic of the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5175882


This is gorgeous! Thank goodness VCA once again shows us that their mockups look terrible and in real life the pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## 911snowball

Right on the money nicole!


----------



## Notorious Pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> This is not an exhaustive list, but I know there are only three “smaller” Magic Alhambra pendants that are geographic exclusives - rose gold/WMOP (Ginza), yellow gold/blue porcelain (Paris), rose gold/carnelian (Hong Kong). There was a smaller Magic Alhambra in white gold and onyx that was exclusive to NYC a few years ago for their remodeling/reopening, but this has been replaced by the larger Magic Alhambra necklace (still white gold/onyx and still exclusive to NYC).
> 
> There are also some other Alhambra pieces (other than pendants) that I think may be exclusive to certain boutiques, but I don't know much about them - like the lavender porcelain that is exclusive to Dubai.


If memory serves there are also several pg Alhambra pieces exclusive to the ME, like the pave three motif earrings and the long necklace.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Somehow I actually didn’t know that there was previously a NYC exclusive medium size onyx and white gold pendant (before the current WG/onyx regular magic pendant). That sounds so wearable and chic! Does anyone know how long ago that version was phased out? Does anyone here own it?



Yes, there is a mid-size  via 5th Ave, and if I'm not mistaken, it is still available.  I have a girlfriend who has one and it is definitely very chic!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Yes, there is a mid-size  via 5th Ave, and if I'm not mistaken, it is still available.  I have a girlfriend who has one and it is definitely very chic!


Thank you! One of the downsides of not being local to my boutique, I will ask about it!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Yes, there is a mid-size  via 5th Ave, and if I'm not mistaken, it is still available.  I have a girlfriend who has one and it is definitely very chic!


Bummer, I just asked about it and then mid–size onyx magic is sold out. No worries, I’m sure it can be SO’d if I get serious about it. You know how it goes, if something is a available immediately sometimes you just buy it before you know what happened! I am in that mood today


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Bummer, I just asked about it and then mid–size onyx magic is sold out. No worries, I’m sure it can be SO’d if I get serious about it. You know how it goes, if something is a available immediately sometimes you just buy it before you know what happened! I am in that mood today



I am always in that mood.  

Is it expected to be back anytime soon? Let me send out a few communications on your behalf and text you........


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> I am always in that mood.
> 
> Is it expected to be back anytime soon? Let me send out a few communications on your behalf and text you........


Thanks!! I am in good company then  My SA is at the NYC 5th boutique and she said they do not have the mid-size onyx. I did ask her about 2 less likely magic items on my wishlist and got a maybe…but I’m trying not to get my hopes up yet!


----------



## 911snowball

Hope you get positive news nicole!  The 5th ave boutique is  wonderful and seems to have a strong service oriented sales team from what I read on this thread


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Hope you get positive news nicole!  The 5th ave boutique is  wonderful and seems to have a strong service oriented sales team from what I read on this thread


Thank you Snowball! I hope so! My SA does work very hard to find items


----------



## JewelryLover101

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! One of the downsides of not being local to my boutique, I will ask about it!


Unfortunately the "smaller" Magic Alhambra was only released around the 2014 timeframe in connection with the boutique's remodeling and reopening. I have seen it on TRR a couple times, but not recently. The standard Magic Alhambra necklace (long version with larger Alhambra) is still available. I believe NYC will ship this piece as well (at least they would when I asked a couple years ago).


----------



## nicole0612

JewelryLover101 said:


> Unfortunately the "smaller" Magic Alhambra was only released around the 2014 timeframe in connection with the boutique's remodeling and reopening. I have seen it on TRR a couple times, but not recently. The standard Magic Alhambra necklace (long version with larger Alhambra) is still available. I believe NYC will ship this piece as well (at least they would when I asked a couple years ago).


Thank you. It is my (remote) home boutique, and confirming they do not have the smaller magic but do ship items. Thank you very much for time details regarding the release date.


----------



## LadyCupid

2005 -  2021 Holiday Pendants


----------



## Suzil

LadyCupid said:


> 2005 -  2021 Holiday Pendants
> View attachment 5210562


Thank you for this! Surprised to see how often has white MOP has been used!


----------



## tenshix

LadyCupid said:


> 2005 -  2021 Holiday Pendants
> View attachment 5210562



Thank you so much for updating this! I have my fingers crossed for pink MOP for 2022


----------



## songan

tenshix said:


> Thank you so much for updating this! I have my fingers crossed for pink MOP for 2022



I heard that 2022 holiday pendant will be a warm pastel purple color.


----------



## tenshix

songan said:


> I heard that 2022 holiday pendant will be a warm pastel purple color.



Wow if that's true I would probably love it too!


----------



## Hermesphilic

Swizzle said:


> The Rock Crystal Vintage Alhambra necklace ❄


I need this in my life


----------



## Hermesphilic

lvjunkyxo said:


> Loving my holiday pendant ❄ ❄ I wear it everyday one of my favorite necklaces
> 
> View attachment 4982527


I have this one & use it for daily wear. Lots of compliments so far


----------



## Hermesphilic

ehy12 said:


> Action shot of limited edition turquoise watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350961


Gorgeous piece. Wishing VCA brings back more Turquoise Alhambra designs.


----------



## Suzie

Saw this on instagram, premium pricing. Jade Alhambra.


----------



## Ylesiya

Suzie said:


> Saw this on instagram, premium pricing. Jade Alhambra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330544



I nearly peed myself when I saw this beauty!


----------



## Ylesiya

Hi all,
I have a set of RG Carnelian guilloche earrings and bracelet but nothing to wear them with on the neck. I am going to be a happy owner of the 20 motif RG hammered necklace very soon which can go together with these but really wanted something matching for this set...
It seems like getting 20 motif RG Carnelian guilloche is nearly impossible. Our country (SG) did not have any replenishment for this collection since 1 Oct when it was immediately sold out. And it's quite dressy and costly especially after 20 motif hammered.
I know there is a magic Carnelian RG necklace Prince Edition specific to one of the HK stores.
It is still super difficult to travel in our part of the world, so I don't foresee myself going to HK any time soon  
Anyone had any luck getting such pieces remotely (recently)? Any advice on what to do in this situation?
I know one of the ladies was able to get vendome edition but it was quite a while ago and I would really appreciate some tips on how to approach this topic with VCA? I asked my SA and he said that it's not really possible on his side


----------



## JewelryLover101

Ylesiya said:


> Hi all,
> I have a set of RG Carnelian guilloche earrings and bracelet but nothing to wear them with on the neck. I am going to be a happy owner of the 20 motif RG hammered necklace very soon which can go together with these but really wanted something matching for this set...
> It seems like getting 20 motif RG Carnelian guilloche is nearly impossible. Our country (SG) did not have any replenishment for this collection since 1 Oct when it was immediately sold out. And it's quite dressy and costly especially after 20 motif hammered.
> I know there is a magic Carnelian RG necklace Prince Edition specific to one of the HK stores.
> It is still super difficult to travel in our part of the world, so I don't foresee myself going to HK any time soon
> Anyone had any luck getting such pieces remotely (recently)? Any advice on what to do in this situation?
> I know one of the ladies was able to get vendome edition but it was quite a while ago and I would really appreciate some tips on how to approach this topic with VCA? I asked my SA and he said that it's not really possible on his side


There is one on Fashionphile at the moment...the Prince/HK pendant. 



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-rose-gold-carnelian-magic-alhambra-pendant-necklace-934547


----------



## Ylesiya

JewelryLover101 said:


> There is one on Fashionphile at the moment...the Prince/HK pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/van-cleef-arpels-18k-rose-gold-carnelian-magic-alhambra-pendant-necklace-934547



Yes I know but it's priced way above retail and I'm not that desperate to support this sort of markups.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Ylesiya said:


> Yes I know but it's priced way above retail and I'm not that desperate to support this sort of markups.


Yes unfortunately that one is always going to come at a mark-up, unless you are able to buy directly from the Prince boutique. I don't think that's typically possible these days. Personal shoppers will also charge a fee (I was able to get the Ginza pendant through a shopper).


----------



## mommafahionista

In case anyone is looking for the bracelet style turquoise Alhambra watch, there is one on Fashionphile. 








						VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Turquoise Diamond Alhambra Watch  | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic VAN CLEEF & ARPELS 18K Yellow Gold Turquoise Diamond Alhambra Watch. This stunning bracelet style watch is crafted from 18 karat yellow gold and features a signature Alhambra style beaded gold clover motifs with a turquoise dial and bracelet.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## amiravander

Princess Grace Foundation single motif


----------



## lizardlife

amiravander said:


> Princess Grace Foundation single motif
> 
> View attachment 5611825


Thank you for sharing this. My mom is heading to Monaco and Nice in October and she's hoping to find one of these, so a picture is wonderful.


----------



## kmang011

amiravander said:


> Princess Grace Foundation single motif
> 
> View attachment 5611825


What is this??? Love!


----------



## JewelryLover101

kmang011 said:


> What is this??? Love!











						Van Cleef & Arpels supports the Princess Grace Foundation-USA by proposing new Alhambra creations - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

To support the Princess Grace Foundation-USA, Van Cleef & Arpels has imagined a new combination of dazzling materials, which enriches the Alhambra collection. For eighteen months, the three boutiques in Monaco, Cannes, and Paris’ Place Vendôme will exclusively offer new creations from which a...




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## starlitgrove

amiravander said:


> Princess Grace Foundation single motif
> 
> View attachment 5611825


Wow, that’s a beauty! Would you be able to share the price?


----------



## amiravander

starlitgrove said:


> Wow, that’s a beauty! Would you be able to share the price?


2,880 euros


----------



## starlitgrove

amiravander said:


> 2,880 euros


Thank you! That’s not bad at all, thought it would be in the same range as holiday pendant. Thanks again!


----------



## siman

Lisa-SH said:


> Sent...check your msg.


Hi Lisa would you be able to send me an contact to the Ginza manager in vca too. Apologies it been so long as I'm heading to the store on Dec during my trip would Def love to get one of them so I came upon this thread .


----------



## Mspotatobread

anyone have VCA sales associate contact for taipei?


----------



## Lisa-SH

siman said:


> Hi Lisa would you be able to send me an contact to the Ginza manager in vca too. Apologies it been so long as I'm heading to the store on Dec during my trip would Def love to get one of them so I came upon this thread .


Hi there, Chika told me at the beginning of Year 2021 she had moved back to Paris and not working anymore. I believe if you land in Tokyo, just go straight to Ginza Six VCA boutique, they have that Ginza special edition available all the time. Please post when you get it .


----------

